# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  الاعمدة المريخية والرياضية الجمعة 3 نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمن تقرع الاجراس ؟
حسن محمد حمد
تحفة (حواء)..وروح..(آدم)..!!

■ لعل كل قارئ امين .. يشهد بان هذا القلم ظل يؤكد مطلع كل صباح ..ان كشف المريخ مؤخرا..قد قارب الاكتمال ..كررنا ذلك مليار مرة وكلما فشل المدربون في اداء مهمتهم باستخراج مقدرات الكشف الاحمر المنضد باللآلئ .. لانه عقب رحيل اخوان مصعب عمر ..الذين ظلوا يشغرون خانات ظل الموت الزؤام يطل علينا منها كل يوم .. كنا قد قيدنا كشفا مشرف..
■ والان ..بعد ان وصل .. المحارب الاحمر شديد المراس .. محمد بن موسي..الي مقود القيادة الفنية .. لم يجد اية صعوبة في اداء مهامه ..التي تلخصها القاعدة الانكليزية .. (وضع الحصان امام العربة).. لان حصان الرهان كان حاضرا .. والعربة متوفرة ..لكن ظل الاحمر يعاني غياب (الروح) والعين البصيرة ..الشاطرة .. منذ ان تمت محاصرة الفيلسوف الالماني الفذ ميكائيل كروجر..ليغادر ماسوفا عليه ..
■وفرق ساحق ..بين العين البصيرة ..والشطارة ..وبين مدرب حاصل علي مليار شهادة وهذه حقيقة واقعية يدركها كل من عرف كرة القدم ..
■وهذا ما جعل محمد موسي .. الذي يملك العين البصيرة .. والناصية الشاطرة.. رغم انه حديث السن والتجربة ..في التدريب..ياتي بما لم تستطعه الاوائل..فالباشمهندس الذي مارس كرة القدم ..وعرك وظائف (وسط الملعب)..في اكبر اندية القارة السمراء ..المريخ و وداد كازبلانكا ..يعرف ببساطة استحالة تحقيق فوز علي اي فريق اذا اشرك التش والسماني معا ..فيما لن يتردد مدربو الشهادات العليا في الدفع بهما معا ويمكن ان يكون ثالثهما مهند الطاهر .. لانهم الاحرف .. بالسودان .. لان العلاقة بين مقومات النجم المهارية والبدنية وخانته وزملائه.. لا قيمة لها بالنسبة لالاف النقاد والمدربين في بلادي ..
■محمد موسي ..يعلم جيدا .. ان اهم نجوم المريخ والكرة السودانية الان .. هم وعلي الترتيب ..رمضان عجب .. الاسم الاول شاء من شاء وابي من ابي ثم امير كمال ..في وظيفة (الديب سنتر)..التي تحتاج لنجم بمواصفات لا تتوفر الان الا في امير ..طالما ظل علاء فييرا .. غائبا او غير جاهز ..
■ علي قاعدة تتكون من امير .. والتكت تراكتور الاحمر الجديد يمكنك ان تفجر مهارات نجم في مهارات وذكاء ..التش ..مهما تدني مردوده اللياقي وتكوينه البدني ..لان الكرات ستتوفر له عند الطلب فورا ..وهذا ما يحدث الان ..ويمنح الاحمر تفوقا فنيا كاسحا ..سحق به كل الكبار .. وجلد به كل الصافرات الفاسدة والرايات القذرة واللجان المشتراة
■ والشطارة ..هي التي جعلت محمد موسي ..الذي لا زال يحفظ ما كتبه هذا القلم.. عن دوره الاكبر في نجاحات منتخبنا الناشئ قبل ان يتقاتل عليه الندان ..ليفوز به الاحمر ..مفضلا له علي هيثم مصطفي .. شطارة الباشنهندس.. جعلته يعيد حقن شرايين لاعبيه ب(روح) المريخ الباسلة(العلقم) ..بمساعدة مدرجات ثائرة واعلام بدا يعي دوره الحقيقي في تعزيز حقيقة الانتماء لاشرف الالوان ..
■تجلي كل ذلك ..في تحول الملعب ..الي كتلة من اللهب عندما طرد الحكم الجاهل امير كمال في كادوقلي ..كان امير بطلا يزود عن حياض مريخ افريقيا ويرفض ان يطبق الحكم الاجهل(الاعيب)من ارسلوه و (اوصوه) علينا هناك ..كعادة حكام احمد النجومي ..منذ ان كان حكما .. يحمل ملف الاسوا في العالم ..
■ شعروا بالغبن وبالنقص ..فكان علي هلال الجبال سداد(فاتورة) تآمر لجنة (التفسيد) المكلفة..اذ (اكل) علقة ساخنة (بثنائية) الدكتور ميدو ..علما ان المريخ تحت قيادة حملة الشهادات والاسماء والدولارات ..فشل في الفوز علي هلال كادوقلي حتي وهو يلعب مكتملا..منذ زمان ليس بالقصير..
■ارجو ان لا يتحجج احد بالتحكيم ..لان التحكيم كان فاسدا وظل كذلك منذ مجئ مجدي شمس الدين مع ابو حراز ثم معتصم ..بمعية صلاح صالح.. وبكل اسف ترقي هذا الفساد التحكيمي مع المحامي ليطال القارة باسرها ..وبكل اسف طال اسم هذا الوطن ما طاله بسبب كل ذلك علي المستوى القارى..
■ ودليل اخر..اكبر.. في الابيض عندما كاد حكم النجومي حافظ ان (يشارك) بقدميه ضد المريخ .. ارتفعت روح الاحمر ..واحتلت ملعب شيكان ..لترتد ذكرى ملحمة غابة الانصار الخالدة .. علي وقع اداء ..اسود الاحمر .. ودفع ابراهومة ومولانا هارون ولاعبيهم الذين يشكلون اعمدة لمنتخب ماذدا ..الثمن الباهظ ثنائية ..بعد مباراة تؤكد شطارة التحكيم (النجوماوى)..وقدرته علي تغيير نتيجة من عشرين صفر ..الي 2/1 فقط لا غير..
■ ثم كانت ..ثالثة التاكيد مع الكبير..ارسنال دار جعل ..الذي ارتكب مدربه الفاتح النقر خطأ العمر ..وهو يتجرا ..ويهز شباك المريخ ..مع انه عارف المريخ زى جوع بطنه ..فكانت العقوبة المريرة ..ربع الدستة ..مع الرافة..
■ ويذداد التاكيد ..تاكيدا ..لا يدحض..ارتفع النسق ..بعد ضمان عودة ..ملوك الوفاء ..فحول المدرجات..رفاق(حملة المخارز) ليدفعوا بحناجرهم وزنودهم الرجولية ..رفاق عجب .. التش سكسك..والدكتور ميدو..رجاءا الدكتور وليس (غربال الهلال) لو سمحتوا..والقائد الشجاع امير .. والنمر ..وجمال سالم ..و التراكتور التكت.. ليعيدونا الي منصات النضار والعسجد ..الذي طالما تذوقنا حلاوتها ..ككل الكبار..في كل الدنيا بدءا بالريال دو مدريد ..وميلان والبوكا والبارسا ..والمانيو..والاهلي والترجي والاشانتي ..وغيرهم من حملة لقب(شامبيون) قاري

آخر الاجراس
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
مرحي ..ب(الكورة النظيفة)!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

■ لست مع التصريحات الرسمية المندفعة التي ترتدي لبوس مشجع مندفع ..عن التسجيلات
■المريخ الان ..مملكة النجوم .. ولا يحتاج لاي اندفاع ارعن في هذا الخصوص ..
■ المريخ الذي حرره محمد موسي من النسق المكرور .. وجعل الدنيا كلها تلعن اليوم الذي جلب لنا تالا ورفيقه اللذان افقدانا التاهل الافريقي ..والكاس العربي ..وعشرات النقاط السهلة في الممتاز ..قادر علي ان يفعل بافريقيا الافاعيل ..
■ اما داخليا ..خلاااااص .. شطبنا ..ظهر شداد ..وانقطع دابر ناس تمشيطية واب شنب .. والسموال ..وهيثم رايات.. وشانطير بلنتات في المرايات ..
■ ومع (الكورة النظيفة).. لن يكون بمقدور اي فريق الصمود في وجه فرقة تجلد التبلدي في عقر داره وتحت انظار مولانا هارون ..وتلحقه باسود الجبال .. وتروض ارسنال ..بدون شانطير..
■ ولذا ..ما باقي سلاح .. الا التنجيم ..وهنا ..القرآن ..جااااهز موية ونور ..
■مريخ يؤدي مثل ابو عركي .. في (يا قليب مالك علي).. ليجسد تحفة(حواء)..و روح (آدم)..رغم انه يفقد نصف افضل نجومه ..واقوى نقاط جبروته..
■ مريخ سيستعيد حقار افضل ظهير ايسر حاليا ..ومحمد الرشيد(ابراهومة المسعودية) الحديث..ويجلس السماني الاشول الصقيل ..ويحصن مرماه بامجد النيل والافعوان جمال سالم ..
■ مريخ ..يتوافر علي خالد الامير الاسكورار الاخطر .. علي مستوي اندية البطولة العربية بشهادة كشافي بطولة الاسكندرية الاخيرة ..
■ هل يحتاج ..كشف كهذا لاية اضافات...؟؟؟
■التهور ..والاندفاع ..اس الكوارث الفنية ..ايها السادة ....!!
■ عفوا ..اعلام ابلة ظاظا .. المريخ كبير البلد ..ولا يمكن ان يعاني اشكالية رئاسة .. لكنه يتعامل باخلاقه وتربويته .. التي تقوم علي قيم النبل والوفاء..
■ مريخ ارتدي شعاره .. من في قامة ..شاخور وابو العائلة واب عاج جعفر نميري.. وعشقه علي المك وصلاح الطير المهاجر .. ليس متاحا لكل من هب ودب ..
■ مريخ ارتدي شعاره ..شباب في قامة ..حافظ ابراهيم .. كيف يعاني ازمة قيادة ..ايها السادة؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
 زيكو تعيين صادف اهله!!

تعيين كابتن زيكو في المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ صادف اهله فكابتن زيكو لعب للمريخ وحمله في صدره بجانب انه لاعب متعلم ومثقف ويحمل شهادات علياء!!
المريخ كان يحتاج الى مثل تلك الشخصيات القوية والمتعلمة حتى يتعلم اللاعبين حب الشعار ويسير عليه كافة اللاعبين !!
نبارك للمريخ اولا ولجماهير المريخ ثانيا ولزيكو المنصب !!
منتصر الزاكي من طينة الكبار وتعيينه في هذا المنصب جاء متأخرا جدا !!
مجلس المريخ اختار الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب
نأمل ان يستعين المريخ ايضا بالكباتن الضوء قدم الخير وعبدالاله بشرى في القطاعات الاخري !!
تجهيز ابناء المريخ اداريا سيكون حصاده ثمار وثمار !!
متفرقات
تحرك اعداء المريخ مبكرا لضرب النادي في نيالا البحير !!
لن يهدأ لاعداء المريخ والمعارضين حتى يعطلوه البحير !!
النجاحات التي يحققها اصحاب الــــــــــــــ(كراع الخضراء) اوغر صدور الحاقدين والشامتين ولن يهدأ لهم بال حتى يرون المريخ ينهزم في مبارياته المقبلة !!
احقاد دفينة تحرك اصحاب الغرض والمرض وناس دفن الليل ابوكراعا برا !!
لا مكان للحاقدين في المريخ بعد اليوم ولا احترام لهم عند جماهير المريخ التي تعلم جيدا ان اصحاب الاجندة
المريخ يملك جماهير قادرة ان تفدي النادي بدماءها وارواحها ولن تتوان لحظة في ان تموت من اجل المريخ الغالي !!
الناس في شنو والحاقدين في شنو !!
المريخ ينتقل من انجاز لانجاز بينما يحترق الآخرين والحسد يأكلهم !!
حسادة شديدة !!
امراض مستعصية يصعب علاجها
جماهير المريخ تتابع كل صغيرة وكبيرة وتعرف اين ومتى يجتمع اعداء المريخ الذين نشطوا في الفترة الاخيرة قبل رحلة الفريق الى نيالا
اخيرا
البروف كمال شداد تحرك مبكرا واطلق نيران تقيلة وابطل مفعول العلاقات الخاصة والاجندة الخفية !!
الدكتور كمال شداد اعاد ابوالقاسم العوض الى رئاسة الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم
الديمقراطية جاءت بالسيد ابوالقاسم العوض فلماذا الحرب عليه وحرمانه من حقه .
نبارك للاخ ابوالقاسم العوض عوده الى مكانته في اتحاد عطبرة فهو اهل لها !!
خسارة كبيرة كان سيتعرض لها اتحاد عطبرة لو ابعدابوالقاسم
في الانباء ترشح الاخ اسامة عطا المنان لرئاسة الاتحاد المحلي بولاية الخرطوم
اسامة مكسب كبير للاتحاد المحلي لانه رجل نشط ويملك علاقات طيبة ستعين الاتحاد في الفترة المقبلة
الاتحاد في عهد الاخ همت وقف ولم يمضى الى الامام وكأنه اصيب بشلل بعكس ما كان في عهد الاخ حسن عبد السلام !!
همت رغب في الانتقال الى الاتحاد العام وتوقف في محطة الاتحاد السابق ولم يحقق ما تريده الاندية وهو ما جعل اندية الخرطوم تطلب سحب الثقة من الرجل !!
نأمل ان يكون همت قد وعا الدرس واستفاد من تلك الهفوات التي وقع فيها وان لا يثق في ناس قريعتي راحت الذين اضاعو الخرطوم واضاعو همت !!
همت تعرض الى الخيانة من اندية الخرطوم وبعض المهمشين !!
اخيرا جدا
زيكو تعيين صادف اهله!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الامس 
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم 
الارقام تنصف محمد موسي !

كثيرون  اشفقوا على المهندس محمد موسي عندما اختارته لجنة التسيير السابقة لخلافة  الخبير الفرنسي غارزيتو وفضلته على عدد من ابناء المريخ من اصحاب الخبرات  التدريبية الذين لهم باع طويل ومقدر فى تدريب الاندية الاخري  بحجة انه  لايملك الخبرة الكافية التى تؤهله لقيادة المريخ ,, ولكن وضح ان لجنة  التسيير كانت على صواب وهى تضع محمد موسي فى هذا المنصب الحساس لاسيما وان  المهندس قد تسلم المسؤولية وتصدى لها فى توقيت صعب اعقب اخفاق المريخ فى  البطولة العربية وكذلك لم يكن ادائه ونتائجه على قدرالطموح فى الدوري  الممتاز ,, 
لم يتردد المهندس فى تحمل المسؤولية ونجح بدرجة امتياز فى  معالجة الكثير من الاخطاء رغم الظروف الصعبة التى عاني منها الفريق بسبب  الاصابات والايقافات وقبل ذلك رحيل جميع محترفيه الاجانب الذين تم انهاء  عقودهم مع نهاية الدورة الاولي من الدوري ,, صمد محمد موسي فى وجه هذه  الظروف وعمل بهدوء فى زرع الثقة فى نفوس الاسماء الجديدة التى انضمت للمريخ  ومنحها الفرصة الكاملة فى المباريات الودية والرسمية مما كان له الاثر  الايجابي فى تعزيز الانسجام والتفاهم فى التشكيلة الحمراء فضلا عن صناعة  دكة بدلاء لاتقل من حيث القيمة الفنية عن العناصر الاساسية فى التشكيلة  التى يخوض بها الفريق معاركه الحالية فى الدوري الممتاز ,, فالمهندس لم  يهتم كثيرا بالاعتماد على الاسماء الرنانة كما هو حال من سبقوه فى هذا  المنصب وانما اعتمد على العناصر الشابة فكان النجاح حليفه فى حصد غلة وافرة  من النقاط اعادت المريخ من جديد لصدارة الدوري الممتاز ,, واعتقد ان لغة  الارقام التى لاتكذب ولاتتجمل تؤكد على نجاح محمد موسي فى قيادة المريخ  وانه يسير على الطريق الصحيح الذى يقوده مباشرة نحو التتويج واعتلاء منصة  الانجاز فى ختام الموسم باذن الله ,, فالمريخ تحت قيادة المهندس  بعد سقوطه  بالتعادل امام مريخ الفاشر والخرطوم الوطنى عاد وانتفض من جديد بتحقيق ستة  انتصارات فى اقوى المواجهات على اندية الرابطة ومريخ كوستي وهلال كادوقلي  وهلال الابيض واهلي شندى واخيرا تريعة البجا مسجلا 19 هدفا مقابل هدفين فقط  ولجا شباكه .
الزعيم قطع نصف المشوار فى الدورة الثانية بجدارة وامامه  محطات صعبة فى نيالا  ضد حى الوادي والمريخ وعلى ملعبه ضد الامل والاكسبريس  والفرسان واخيرا الهلال ونثق فى ان الكابتن محمد موسي ولاعبيه قادرون على  تجاوزها بذات الروح والجدية التى اضحت تميز المريخ عن بقية الاندية .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الامس
العتب مرفوع 
هيثم كابو
الثورة (بالدس) !

تحدثنا أمس عن تحفظنا على الطريقة التي جاء بها بروفيسور كمال شداد رئيسا للاتحاد، وبالطبع لم يكن تحفظنا على شخصية شداد ..!
لو  لم يقف المريخ ورجالاته واعلامه (ألف أحمر) في وجه الفريق عبد الرحمن سر  الختم لكان المدهش الآن رئيسا للاتحاد العام منذ زمن طويل ..!
وجد اتحاد  معتصم جعفر قوة رافضة للمدهش شكلت له سندا مرحليا وحليفا استراتيجيا فوقف  في وجه حزب المؤتمر الوطني و(كانت الفيفا حاضرة)..!
رفض المريخ المدهش، فتشتت شمل الإصلاح والنهضة، وجاء استعانة أمانة الشباب بشداد (خيار مضطر)..!
رفض المريخ تسمية نائب أول دون موافقته فخضعوا له و(ذاك مكسب ثاني)..!
لا خلاف حول شداد والنائب اختاره المريخ فعن اي ثورة (بالدس) يتحدث المعسكر الأزرق ..؟
شتان  ما بين شداد والمدهش، فتحفظات المريخ على عبد الرحمن سر الختم كان معروفة  وقلناها كثيرا، فمن حق كل شخص أن يكون له فريق يشجعه؛ ونادي ينحاز له، ولون  يفاخر به شريطة الا يتداخل (الإنتماء الخاص) مع (العمل العام) فيتم  استغلال السلطة، وتسخير الكرسي لفرض أفضلية فريق كرة قدم على آخر دون أدنى  مراعاة لمشاعر الرياضيين في المنطقة التي تقع تحت دائرة تأثير تلك  القرارات، فعبد الرحمن سر الختم الشهغŒر عندما كان والياً للجزيرة قام  بإطلاق اسم الهلال على أحد شوارع حاضرة الولاية بعد صيانته وتزيينه في فعل  مستفز لعشاق الأحمر بمدني، ولن ينسى الناس معلومة موثقة ومعروفة للجميع  مفادها أن الفريق عبد الرحمن عند قدومه لمدني قام بتغيير ألوان شركة  مواصلات الجزيرة العريقة؛ وأستبدل تاريخاً راسخاً؛ وصورة محفورة في الوجدان  بمسخ مشوه لم يستمر كثيراً مكوناً من اللونين (الأبيض والأزرق)؛ ولم يتبق  لحکومة ولاغŒته وقتها سوى رسم شعار الهلال على البصات ..!
لم يقف اتجاوز  واستغلال سر الختم للسلطة في تمكين اللون الرياضي الخاص في (شركة مواصلات  ولاية الجزيرة وشارع الهلال) بل الأمر إمتد لأكثر من ذلك؛ وسبق لنا القول  أنه حتى (المنزل الحكومي الفخيم) بود مدني الذي تعاقب علي الإقامة فيه  مجموعة من ولاة ولاية الجزيرة عند قدوم عبد الرحمن سر الختم ل(أرض المحنة)  تم تغيير ألوانه وطلائه باللونين الأبيض والأزرق وشمل الأمر الديكور أيضاً .
لم  تتوقف المخاوف الحمراء من تحركات عبد الرحمن سر الختم خلال فترة ترشيحه  عند خلفياته وما حدث في عهده إبان فترة حكمه لولاية الجزيرة فحتى عندما طلب  من بعض أهل المريخ أن يختاروا له شخصاً ليترشح ضمن مجموعته نائباً للرئيس  وتم اختيار عصام الحاج؛ رفض سر الختم الإختيار وطالبت هو ومجموعته بشخص  آخر، وذاك الرفض لا يفسر سوى أنه لم يكن يريد أن يتولى منصب نائب الرئيس  شخصية مريخية قوية وذات وزن مع العلم بأن عصام الحاج الذي لا يمكن أن يلوي  عنق القانون أو يظلم أي نادي حتى ولو كان الهلال جاءت فكرة رفضه لانه  (حقاني) ولن يرضى تمرير اي سيناريو فيه ظلم للمريخ!
الطامة الكبرى أن  (مدهش زمانه) بعد إعلان نيته الترشح ل(منصب رياضي قومي) وشروعه في الإتصال  بالأندية والإتحادات المحلية جاء لإستاد الخرطوم في ختام الموسم الماضي في  يوم مباراة أعلن المريخ فيها أنه لن يلعب ضد الهلال ما لم يلتزم الإتحاد  بعدم تتويج الأزرق بالدوري الممتاز لحين البت في طلب الفحص الذي تقدم به  للجنة الاستئنافات، وكان من غير المقبول من (المرشح الرئاسي القادم) أن  يحضر مرتدياً (عباءة الهلال)، ويشارك في التتويج أيضاً (بلا صفة رسمية)  الأمر الذي ضاعف مخاوف أهل المريخ مما يمكن أن يحدث إبان رئاسته مستقبلاً  إن كان الرجل يفعل ذلك وهو لا يزال (قيد الترشيح) وينتظر (مساندة  الجميع)..!
تولي شداد الرئاسة على حساب المدهش أكبر مكسب للمريخ ..!
متى  ما كان شداد حاضر الذهن وملم بكافة التفاصيل فستظل رئاسة الاتحاد العام في  أيدي أمينة، وأية محاولة للعب تحت الطاولة سيدفع ثمنها الجميع، فحقوق  الزعيم لا تضيع ..!
لا خوف على منصب النائب الأول لرئيس الاتحاد طالما  أنه آل لرجل بحجم المسؤولية وبقامة التكليف وتحمل الأمانة، فاللواء الدكتور  حقوقي عامر عبد الرحمن رجل مشهود له بالكفاءة الإدارية والتميز العلمي  والحكمة والشفافية وسعة الأفق والعقلانية..!
البسمع نصر الدين حميدتي  (صاحب المقعد الممنوح) تفصلاً من أسامة عطا المنان وهو يتحدث بذوق لا حدود  له؛ ويشكر في أسامة ومبادراته غير المسبوقة، وكرمه المعهود، وشهامته التي  ليس لها حد، ما يشوف عنترياته الفارغة زمن (فزاعة الفيفا ومحل الرهيفة  التنقد)..!
دخل حميدتي الاتحاد بطريقة جعلته محل عطف وشفقة الناس حتى  تمنى المشفقين عليه لو سقط في الانتخابات بدل قبوله بالمنح والهبات، في  الوقت الذي لم يجد فيه عبد القادر همد لنفسه موقعاً، وغادر عبد الرحمن سر  الختم مبكراً من حيث أتى، وسقط سيف الكاملين الذي كان يعتبر نفسه رجل  التغيير، وكل من يقف في وجه المريخ سيشرب من كؤوس الحنظل وسيقابل ذات  المصير ..!!
حقا (المريخ رجل صالح) ..!
نقوش متفرقة

تشتري  قناة الملاعب الرياضية حقوق البث الحصري للدوري الممتاز، ولكنها للأسف  الشديد تتحرك تحركاً خجولاً عندما تضع قناة الهلال يدها على مباريات الفريق  الأزرق، وتساهل القناة المالكة للدوري يدفع الهلال للتمادي أكثر ومنعها من  دخول استاده، وبالفعل (الأمر الهيِّن بضيِّع الحق البيّن)..!
أتوقع أن  يسعى المريخ أيضاً لتسويق مبارياته في الأيام القادمة للقناة التي يرغب في  التعامل معها ليزيد عائده من التلفزة، ولا أستبعد أن يتم منع قناة الملاعب  من دخول القلعة الحمراء إن حدثت تطورات جديدة في هذا الملف الشائك..!
بالمناسبة:  من يقول لمعلق قناة الملاعب أن معرفة المعلومة الصحيحة أهم من الصراخ الذي  لا معنى له، والتركيز على مجريات المباراة أفضل من إظهار الميول  والإنتماء، ولمعلومية المعلق الأزرق أن المهاجم الصادق شلش الذي كرر اسمه  اكثر من عشرين مرة أثناء تعليقه على مباراة الهلال والأهلي الخرطوم ونسب له  الهجمات والرجوع والتحركات دون أن يقوم بتصحيحه أحد لم يشارك بالمباراة  واللاعب الذي يرتدي الفانلة رقم (9) هو (ولاء الدين خماسيات)، وحقيقة كلكم  بعد (التش) حالتكم بقت (شلش)..!
إتشلشي …!!
نقش أخير

الكسكتة كل يوم بنقطة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**صحيفة الزاوية*
*قضية ( 1 )*
*بقلم / أمير سيدأحمد خليفة*
*شداد جاء علي صهوة الإستبداد*

*و كان هو عراب القوة الجبرية التي جمدت الرياضة في السودان*

*هل دخل شداد الي الاتحاد بديمقراطية حقيقية أم أنه اتى علي صهوة جياد طارق حمزة وعصام محمد عبدالله ؟!.*

من المؤكد أن المساومة في الخفاء كعادة خفافيش الظلام تمت بليل من أجل الانتقام من معتصم جعفر و مجموعته ..كيف ؟ :
-امانة الشباب ممثلة في طارق وعصام اضمرت تصفية الحسابات بعد أن لجأ معتصم جعفر للفيفا شاكياً من تدخل بعض الافراد المحسوبين علي المؤتمر الوطني في العملية الانتخابية لإتحاد الكرة .
- اما شداد فيحمل في دواخله الثأر القديم من مجموعة جعفر التي اطاحت به في انتخابات 2010 ..و من سخريات القدر أن الذين تأمروا علي كمال شداد لصالح معتصم جعفر ، هم الذين يتآمرون اليوم علي معتصم جعفر لصالح كمال شداد ..!.
اما ثالثة الاثافي فإن ( مجموعة القوة الجبرية) برئاسة عبد الرحمن سر الختم و من بعده همد و ( مجموعة الرهيفة التنقد) قد كانوا عبارة عن قطع شطرنج حركتهم الاصابع الخفية حتي اوصلتهم لمباني الاتحاد ، و أوصلت السودان لكارثة التجميد ، مما سبب للبلاد سمعة كروية مزعجة دفعت بالدولة الي اتخاذ قرارات لرد الامور الى نصابها دونما مواجهة مع المجتمع الرياضي الدولي .
و للأسف الشديد فإن عراب مجموعة القوة الجبرية كان الدكتور كمال شداد ، و سوف نفضح المخطط الخبيث من بداياته رداً علي التساؤلات الآتية ، و التي نوجهها لرئيس الاتحاد المحمول علي جواد ( الانتقاميين) ، الدكتور كمال شداد :-
- هل لجأت إليك مجموعة عبد الرحمن سر الختم في مرحلة ما قبل التجميد ، للتشاور معك في المألات المحتملة للسير قدما في الانتخابات المعيبة و التي أفرزت مجموعة القوة الجبرية ؟
- بماذا نصحتهم يا دكتور شداد ..و نحن نعلم أنهم غير مُلمين بالقوانين الدولية في مجال الكرة ، ولا يعرفون طريقا الفيفا ..!.
عموماً سوف نكشف في الايام القادمة الانتخابات المهزلة و التي قامت علي مساومات رخيصة للانتقام المشترك بين شداد و أمانة الشباب من ناحية ضد معتصم جعفر و مجموعته من ناحية أخرى ..و سوف نكشف تفاصيل الأجتماعات و وسائل الدعم المختلفة و التي نتج عنها هذا الفوز المزيف ، و الذي لا يعبر عن ديمقراطية حقيقية ، و إنما إجراءات شكلية مدبرة اشبعت رغبة الطرفين في الإنتقام .
اليس من الخسارة الكبيرة يا دكتور شداد أن تنهي حياتك الكروية بمؤامرة كنت انت اداتها ...حيث لا نلوم طارق و عصام لأنهما أخطرا و منذ وقت مبكر هذا الأسلوب المعوج ..!.
و نواصل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
 عبد الله ابو وائل
 تسجيلات المريخ بمعيار التش

  [سعدنا بقرار مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ باسناد رئاسة تسجيلات الاحمر لعضو  المجلس الكابتن “خالد أحمد المصطفي” ومصدر سعادتنا يعود لتلك المؤسسية التي  استهل بها مجلس الادارة عمله بمنحه (الخبز) لخبازه بعيدا عن تلك السياسة  التي كانت سائدة في فترات سابقة واستفاد منها (السماسرة) ولم يجني منها  الفريق شيئا.
 [اسناد رئاسة اللجنة للكابتن “خالد” يعني نجاح المريخ في ضم افضل العناصر وفقا للحاجات الفعلية والنقص الذي يعاني منه الفريق.
  [نصيحتي للجنة التسجيلات هي ضرورة تحديد الخانات التي ظلت تؤرق مضاجع  الاجهزة الفنية المختلفة وتقلق مجلس الادارة وتدخل الخوف الي دواخل الصفوة.
  [ولابد من التنسيق مع المدير الفني الكابتن “محمد موسي” باعتباره الاقرب  للفريق من بين جميع ابناء المريخ وبالتالي فانه يعلم الكثير من الخبايا  والاسرار.
 [اهتموا بالموهبة الشابة بعيدا عن تلك الاسماء التي تعتمد  علي نجومية زائفة لان تجربة “التكت” و”التش” و”احمد ادم” و”السماني  الصاوي” تشير لتسيد الاحمر للساحة الرياضية لمواسم قادمة.
 [ابتعدوا عن (سماسرة) التسجيلات ولا تمنحوهم فرصة التدخل في تلك العملية الفنية التي يجب ان تقتصر علي اهل الشان.
 [  التاريخ يفتح لكم ابوابه لتدخلوا منها فلا تضيعوا تلك الفرصة التي ربما لا تتكرر.
 [معيار تسجيلات المريخ يجب ان يكون المستوي الذي يقدمه “التش”
 مشهد اول
  [مباراة هلال الكاردينال امام هلال الابيض المحدد لها مساء غد السبت بام  درمان  ينظر اليها البعض باعتبارها صعبة وهؤلاء محقون في تلك النظرة لكن  توقعاتي الشخصية ان الهلال سيتعثر امام فرق اقل مستوي من هلال كردفان وان  معاناته ستكون اكبر!
 [مشكلة الهلال في اعلامه الذي ينفخ الروح في لاعبين استنفدوا اغراضهم وانتهت صلاحياتهم واضحوا كالاشباح داخل المستطيل الاخضر .
 [مشكلة الازرق في عدم وجود جهاز فني مقتدر يحدد معالم تشكيلته الاساسية وفقا لقدراته التدريبية بعيدا من فرض بعض الاسماء عليه!
 [معاناة الازرق الحقيقية في تلك العقلية الادارية التي تدير النادي بسياسة (القطعة) بعيدا عن المؤسسية.
 مشهد اخير
  [ما يثار ويشاع عن “التش” يؤكد أن المستوي الذي يقدمه جعل الحسد يتغلغل  الي دواخل تلك الفئة (الحاااااسدة) ويدفعها لحبك المؤامرات ونسج  السيناريوهات التي تستهدف موهبته .
 [“التش” من طينة المواهب التي قلّما تتكرر.
 [خمسة وخميسة في عين الحاسدين.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة 
  مامون ابو شيبة
 ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺔ ﺧﻄﻴﺮﺓ ﺟﺪﺍً

  ﺃﻃﻠﻌﺖ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﻓﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﻤﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﺼﺤﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻧﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻄﺎ ﻛﺸﻒ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺔ  ﺧﻄﻴﺮﺓ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ  ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ..
 ﻣﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻭﻣﺠﺪﻱ ﻫﻞ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺇﻥ  ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺪﺣﺮ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺤﺎﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻳﻨﻔﺬ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ؟ ! ﻭﺇﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ  ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺎﻟﻒ ﺟﺎﺀ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﺯﻣﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﻣﻮﺳﻢ 2015 ﻡ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﻧﺴﺤﺐ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ..
 ﻭﻫ ﻣﻨﺢ  ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺋﺖ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ .. ﻭﺗﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﻟﺼﻔﻮﻑ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ  ﻭﺗﺴﻮﻳﻒ ﺷﻜﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻛﻠﻪ ﺟﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻃﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺎﻟﻒ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻭﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ؟ !
 ﻭﻫﻞ ﺍﺳﺘﺠﺎﺑﺔ ﺩﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﻟﺮﻏﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ  ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﺳﺘﺠﻼﺏ ﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﺃﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺃﻳﻀﺎً ﻳﺄﺗﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻃﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺎﻟﻒ  ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻮﻳﺮ ﻭﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ؟ !
 ﻧﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺇﻋﻼﻣﻲ ﺷﺠﺎﻉ ﻭﺻﺮﻳﺢ ﻭﺃﺩﻧﺎﻩ ﺃﻧﻘﻞ  ﻟﻜﻢ ﺟﺰﺀﺍً ﻣﻤﺎ ﺟﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻤﻮﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺜﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻴﺮ ‏( ﺭﻓﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻤﺔ ‏) ﺑﻌﻨﻮﺍﻥ “  ﺍﺩﺭﻛﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺎ ﺃﻭﻻﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﻼﻝ :”
 )) ﻟﻴﺲ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﻣﺎ ﻫﻮ ﺃﺳﻮﺃ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺀ،  ﻓﺈﻥ ﺗﻜﻦ ﺭﺋﻴﺴﺎً ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺗﻤﺎﺭﺱ “ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﺍﻉ ” ﻓﻲ ﻭﺿﺢ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺭ  ﺭﻏﻢ ﺇﺩﺭﺍﻛﻚ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻡ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻳﻨﻈﺮ ﺇﻟﻴﻚ ﺑﺎﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭﻙ ﻣﺨﺎﺩﻉ، ﻓﻬﺬﺍ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺐ  ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻻ ﻳﺪﺍﻧﻴﻪ ﻋﻴﺐ .
 ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻨﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻀﻌﻴﻒ ﺟﺒﺎﻧﺎً ﻭﻣﺨﺠﻼً ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﺬﻫﺐ  ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻭﻑ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻭﺍﺟﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻬﻨﺌﺔ، ﻭﻛﺄﻧﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﺂﻣﺮ  ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻟﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻭﻳﻮﺟﻪ ﻣﻨﺪﻭﺑﻪ ﻟﻠﺘﺼﻮﻳﺖ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﺮﻯ، ﺑﻞ ﻭﻳﺬﻫﺐ  ﺍﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻟﻴﺴﺘﻤﻴﻞ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺧﺒﻴﻦ ﻟﻠﺘﺼﻮﻳﺖ ﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻭﺋﺔ ﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ  ﺍﻟﺨﺒﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ .
 ﺃﻇﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺎﺑﻊ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻭﻗﻒ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺕ “  ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻒ ” ﻓﻲ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺘﻌﻠﻖ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺼﻮﻳﺖ ﻟﻤﻨﺼﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ، ﻓﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺕ “ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻟﻲ ” ﻫﻮ  ﻟﻸﺳﻒ ﺍﻟﺸﺪﻳﺪ ﺻﻮﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ، ﻓﻘﺪ ﻋﻠﻤﻨﺎ ﻭﻣﻦ ﻣﺼﺎﺩﺭﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺛﻮﻗﺔ ﺃﻥ ﺧﻼﻓﺎً ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍً  ﻧﺸﺐ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻹﻣﻌﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻤﺪﺓ، ﻓﺎﻷﻭﻝ ﻳﻘﻒ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺻﺪﻳﻘﻪ ﺃﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ  ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻢ ﺗﻔﻮﻳﻀﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻟﻠﺘﻤﺜﻴﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻳﻨﺎﺻﺮ  ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ .
 ﺍﺟﺘﻬﺪ ﺍﺑﻮﻛﺴﻜﺘﺔ ﻟﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﺭﺃﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﺪﺓ ﻭﺩ ﺳﻌﺪ ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ  ﺃﺩﺭﻙ ﺍﺳﺘﺤﺎﻟﺔ ﺫﻟﻚ، ﺣﻠﻒ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ “ ﺑﺎﻟﻄﻼﻕ ” ﺃﻥ ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺻﻮﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﺮﻯ، ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ  ﺃﺻﺮ ﻭﺩ ﺳﻌﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻮﻳﺖ ﻟﺼﺎﻟﺢ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﻭﺧﻮﻓﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺣﺪﻭﺙ ﺍﻟﺸﻘﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻔﻀﻰ ﺇﻟﻰ  ﺍﻻﻧﻔﺼﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ، ﺍﻫﺘﺪﻯ ﻣﻨﺪﻭﺏ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻣﻤﺜﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻹﺷﺎﺭﺓ  ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻠﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺭﻗﺔ ﺍﻻﻗﺘﺮﺍﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﻠﻘﺔ ﺑﻤﻨﺼﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﻭﻣﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ، ﻭﻫﻮ  ﻣﺎ ﺗﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺇﻟﻐﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺕ ﻭﺍﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭﻩ “ ﺗﺎﻟﻔﺎً ” ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻮﻳﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﻋﺪ  ﺍﻷﺧﺮﻯ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺪﺣﺮﺓ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺪﻻﻧﻲ، ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻧﺴﺄﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻻ  ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻣﺮﺓ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺳﺎﺣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ .
 ﻫﺬﺍ ﻫﻮ ﻣﻮﻗﻒ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻐﺮﻳﺐ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺑﻤﻦ ﻓﻴﻬﻢ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﺗﺒﺪﻭ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭﺓ  ﺃﻣﺎﻣﻬﻢ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ، ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﻛﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻳﺬﻫﺐ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻐﻔﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﺒﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻬﻪ ﻣﺰﻋﺔ  ﻟﺤﻢ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﻨﺰﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻭﻑ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﻻﻟﺘﻘﺎﻁ “ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭ ” ﻣﺪﻋﻴﺎ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻣﻬﻨﺌﺎً ﻭﻣﺒﺎﺭﻛﺎً،  ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻳﺪﻋﻰ ﺇﻋﻼﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ “ ﺩﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ” ﻭﺑﻼ ﺧﺠﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺭﺋﻴﺴﻬﻢ ﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺳﺎﻫﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ  ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﻭﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﻋﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺴﺎﺩ، ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﺃﻣﺮ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺴﺘﻐﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ “ ﺛﻌﺎﻟﺐ ” ﺃﺩﻣﻨﺖ ﺧﺪﺍﻉ  ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻭﻇﻠﺖ ﺗﻤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻀﺤﻚ ﻋﻠﻰ “ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻮﻥ ” ﻭﺗﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﺔ ﻛﺄﻧﻬﻢ ﺳﺬﺝ .
  ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻤﺮ ﺑﺄﺧﻄﺮ ﻣﻨﻌﻄﻒ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻪ، ﻓﻤﻨﺬ ﻧﺸﺄﺗﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺠﻠﺲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻘﻌﺪ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺘﻪ ﺷﺨﺺ  ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﺑﻮﻛﺴﻜﺘﺔ ﺃﺿﺎﻉ ﻛﻞ ﺷﻲﺀ، ﻭﻻ ﻳﺠﺪ ﺃﺩﻧﻰ ﺣﺮﺝ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺨﺮﻳﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻜﺴﻴﺮ ﻭﺇﻥ  ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻮﺣﺪ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﺔ ﻭﻳﻌﻤﻠﻮﺍ ﺑﻴﺪ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻟﻮﻗﻒ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺚ ﻓﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺛﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﻴﺔ  ﺳﺘﺤﺪﺙ، ﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﻟﻦ ﻧﺠﺪ ﻫﻼﻻً ﻧﺸﺠﻌﻪ، ﻭﻟﻌﻞ ﻣﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻋﺸﻴﺔ ﺃﻣﺲ  ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻳﺸﻴﺮ ﺑﻮﺿﻮﺡ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﻬﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻭﺻﻞ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ .
 ﺇﻧﻨﺎ ﺻﺮﺍﺣﺔ  ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﻗﻊ ﺻﻌﺐ ﻟﻢ ﻧﻌﻬﺪﻩ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺃﻥ ﻋﺮﻓﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ، ﻓﻜﻞ ﺷﻲﺀ ﻳﺘﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺴﺮﻋﺔ  ﺍﻟﻤﺨﻴﻔﺔ ﻭﻛﻞ ﺷﻲﺀ ﺑﺎﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﺍﻝ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻻ ﺗﻌﻨﻲ ﺷﻴﺌﺎً  ﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻧﻲ، ﻓﺄﺩﺭﻛﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺎ “ ﺃﻭﻻﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﻼﻝ ” ﻗﺒﻞ ﻓﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻷﻭﺍﻥ ..((  ﺍﻧﺘﻬﻰ .
 ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺘﻰ ﻳﺪﻓﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺽ ﺭﺃﺳﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻣﺎﻝ؟ !
 ﺍﺣﺘﺎﺭ ﺃﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻳﻔﻌﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺽ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﻤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻮﻳﻒ ﻭﻳﺘﻬﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺖ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﻄﻌﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﺿﺪ ﻣﺮﺷﺢ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﺣﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺁﺩﻡ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻛﺎﻝ ﺭﻏﻢ ﻣﺮﻭﺭ 43  ﻳﻮﻣﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﻄﻌﻮﻥ !!
 ﻭﺿﺢ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻻ ﻳﺪﻉ ﻣﺠﺎﻻً ﻟﻠﺸﻚ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺽ ﻻ  ﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﻩ ﻭﺇﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻧﻔﻮﺫ ﺗﻘﻒ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺽ ﻭﺗﻤﻨﻌﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺇﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ  ﺑﺮﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﻄﻌﻮﻥ ﻭﺇﻋﻼﻥ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻛﺎﻝ ﺭﺋﻴﺴﺎً ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺰﻛﻴﺔ .
 ﻭﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺨﻔﻴﺔ ﻏﺎﻟﺒﺎً ﻣﻨﺘﻤﻴﺔ ﻟﻸﺯﺭﻕ ﻭﻻ ﺗﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..
 ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻟﻠﻤﻔﻮﺽ ﺗﻨﻔﻴﺬ ﺍﻷﻭﺍﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺄﺗﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺝ ﻭﻳﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻄﻌﻮﻥ ﻭﻳﺮﻓﺾ  ﺗﺮﺷﻴﺢ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻛﺎﻝ .. ﻭﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﻓﺘﺢ ﺑﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺷﻴﺢ ﻟﻤﻨﺼﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ..
 ﻟﻜﻦ  ﻳﺒﺪﻭ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺽ ﺧﺎﺋﻒ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻹﻋﻼﻣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﻴﻔﺔ .. ﻭﺧﺎﺋﻒ ﻣﻦ  ﻧﺴﻒ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻷﻥ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻛﺎﻝ ﺳﺘﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺗﺄﻛﺪ ﻟﻬﺎ  ﺇﺑﻌﺎﺩ ﺭﺋﻴﺴﻬﺎ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎً ..
 ﻭﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﺨﺠﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺽ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺴﻒ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺧﺬﺕ ﻣﻔﻮﺿﻴﺘﻪ 150 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﺎً ﻛﺮﺳﻮﻡ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..
 ﻫﻞ ﻳﺠﻮﺯ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﻓﺘﺢ ﺑﻼﻍ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺿﻴﺔ ﻻﺳﺘﺮﺩﺍﺩ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ ﺍﻝ 150 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻧﺎً  ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺗﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺽ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺴﻒ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻟﻠﺘﻌﻴﻴﻦ؟ !
 ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻝ  ﺇﻗﺼﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺽ ﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻛﺎﻝ ﻭﻣﺤﺎﻭﻟﺘﻪ ﻓﺘﺢ ﺑﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺷﻴﺢ ﻟﻤﻨﺼﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ..  ﻓﻠﻦ ﻳﺘﺮﺷﺢ ﺃﻱ ﺷﺨﺺ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﻭﺇﺫﺍ ﺣﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺽ ﻭﻣﻦ ﻳﻘﻔﻮﻥ ﺧﻠﻔﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﺪﺍﺀ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺇﺣﻀﺎﺭ ﻣﻮﻇﻒ ﺣﻜﻮﻣﻲ ﻣﻔﻠﺲ ﻟﻴﺮﺃﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺿﺤﻰ ﺃﻟﻌﻮﺑﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻳﺪﻳﻬﻢ ..  ﻓﺴﺘﺮﻓﻀﻪ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺗﻬﺘﻒ ﺿﺪﻩ ﺑﻞ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺠﺪ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻠﺲ ﻣﺠﻠﺴﺎً ﻳﺮﺃﺳﻪ ﻷﻥ  ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻛﺎﻝ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﻗﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺖ !!
 ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺘﻰ ﻳﻈﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺽ ﻳﺪﻓﻦ ﺭﺃﺳﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻣﺎﻝ؟ ﺑﺬﻣﺘﻜﻢ ﻫﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ؟
 ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺟﺰ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺗﺨﺎﺫ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺣﺎﺳﻢ ﻭﺷﺠﺎﻉ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺎﺟﺰ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻄﺒﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ  ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺗﻰ ﺑﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ .. ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ  ﺃﻓﺸﻞ ﻣﻔﻮﺽ ﻳﻤﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺿﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﺋﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ..
 ﺿﻌﻒ ﻭﺧﻨﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻭﺙ ﻛﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺯﻝ ..
 ﻫﻞ ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﺟﺊ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﻠﺪﻱ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ  ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ .. ﺻﺪﺭ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻃﺮﺩ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﻠﺪﻱ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ  ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺑﺸﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺑﻜﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﺃﻣﺲ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ؟ ! ﻭﻫﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺃﻭﻝ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﻓﺴﺎﺩ ﻟﺨﺪﻣﺔ  ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻬﺪ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ؟ !




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس ....   ودالشريف 

  ** الاخ الزميل ايمن كبوش نشر في زاويته امس كل اسرار اول اجتماع لمجلس  ادارة الاتحاد العام وتحدث عن مناوشات بين د شداد ونائبه اللواء عامر وعن  خلافات بين شداد وحسن برقو وعن استخفاف شداد بمعتز الشاعر وقطعا كبوش لم  يكن حاضرا للاجتماع مما يعني ان احد اعضاء الاتحاد سرب له كل مادار في  الاجتماع 
 ** ما نشره كبوش كفيل باحداث الفتنة ويؤكد علي خلافات  كبيره بين اعضاء الاتحاد ومن اول اجتماع ان كان ما نشره حقيقة وما نرجوه من  الاتحاد اجراء تحقيق في هذا الشان وبتر العضو الفاسد الذي يقوم بتسريب  اسرار الاجتماعات 
 ** تفجرت اول مشكلة من اول اجتماع للجنة  المسابقات الجديدة التي اتخذت قرارا مفاجئا بنقل مباراة المريخ والاهلي  شندي في نصف نهائي كاس السودان من استاد شندي الي استاد الخرطوم واظن ان  اللجنة راعت لضيق الوقت وان النهائي سيقام بعد ظ¤ظ¨ ساعة وقررت قيام المباراة  باستاد الخرطوم وليس في استاد المريخ في محاولة لارضاء الاهلي الذي رفض  قرار تحويل المباراة وهدد بعدم اللعب 
 ** لجنة المسابقات لم توفق في  قرار تحويل المباراة لاستاد الخرطوم والقرار فيه ظلم للاهلي شندي وفيه عدم  احترام للجنة السابقة وان كانت اللجنه تعللت بضيق الوقت فشندي ليست بعيدة  وكلها ساعتين من الزمن ومحاولة ارضاء الاهلي بفيام المباراة باستاد الخرطوم  غير مقبولة والمريخ لن يتاثر بقيامها بالخرطوم وما فارقة كتير مع جماهيره  وطالما قررت اللجنه قيام مباراة الهلال وهلال الابيض باستاد الهلال كان  يفترض قيام مباراة المريخ والاهلي باستاد المربخ 
 ** المفهوم الخاطئ  المتخلف مفهوم الصراع بين المريخ والهلال في اي مكان متي يتغير ولا حديث  لجماهير الان الا عن لجان الاتحاد العام الجديد التي سيطر عليها الهلالاب  وطبعا الهلالاب كانو يقولون ان معظم اعضاء اللجان السابقة مريخاب وخدمو  المريخ  وفي وجود قانون يحكم بين الجميع يفترض ان تنتفي حكاية مريخ وهلال  وقطعا هنالك من سيقوم بالرد علينا ..قانون شنو يا ودالشريف 
 ..غايتو هلال مريخ مصيبة 
  ** قرارات لجنة المسابقات بشأن  احداث مباراة ودهاشم سنار والميرغني كسلا  جاءت ضعيفة  ويبدو ان اللجنة اكتفت بتقرير حكم المباراة فقط ولم تنظر في  تقرير المراقب والغالبية من الجماهير لا تعرف ما هو مصير المباراة 
 ** فوز النضال النهود علي ود هاشم سنار يصعد به الي الدرجة الممتازة وخسارته تجدد امل ودهاشم 
 ** المريخ يلنقي مساء اليوم فريق الزومة اضعف فرق الدرجة الاولي ارضاء لعمر محمدعبدالله عضو محلس ادارة النادي ومشجع الزومة 
 ** لو ادي المريخ مباراة ودية مع فريق له وزنه كانت ستكون تجربة افيد وانفع قبل سفره الي نيالا 
  ** السيد شيخ ادريس يوسف رئيس نادي الاهلي العاصمي السابق يحتفل ظهر غد  السبت بفريق كوبر بمناسبة صعوده للدرجة الممتازة من خلال حفل غداء يقيمه  بمزرعته بالجربف وهذا ديدن شيخ ادريس الرياضي الغير متعصب مع كل الاندية  التي تحقق انجازا 
 ** بارك الله في اسامة عطا المنان الذي جعل من نصرالدين حميدتي عضوا في الاتحاد العام 
 ** اخبار عن تعاقد الهلال مع مدرب برازيلي قبل نهاية الموسم 
  ** نصف نهائي كاس السودان في ظ¢ظ¨ نوفمبر والنهائي في ظ£ظ . نوفمبر ..يعني ظ¤ظ¨.   ساعة تفصلنا ببن نصف النهائي والنهائي وفي هذا ظلم للاندية اامتباربة  وطبعا الاتحاد العام متعلل بضيق الوقت 
 **  حسب البرمجة يتوقع ان يلتئم لقاء المريخ والهلال مرتبن في ظرف خمسة ابام في ختام الدوري الممتاز ونهائي كاس السودان 
 ** تعديل جديد في برمجة مباريات الدوري الممتاز وضغط شديد علي الاندية 
 ** فريق شباب المريخ استهل دور الثمانية بانتصار باهر علي بري.  برافو بدرالدين بخيت 
 ** المربخ لا يعاني من اي مشكلات مالبة ...هذا ما قاله الاخ طارق المعتصم سكرتير اانادي 
 ** في الاسبوع المقبل نتمني ان تحسم قضية الطعون في ادم سوداكال 
  ** هلال الابيض مؤهل من كل النواحي لاحراز  انتصار عريض علي الهلال  العاصمي المتواضع المستوي المفكفك الاوصال والذي يعاني من ضعف كببر في خط  دفاعه 
 ** تجدني حزين جدا لتراجع الاهلي العاصمي وتدحرجه للمركز الرابع في الدوري الممتاز 
 ** البسمات تضوي زي نور الامل وجهك ببن مسايرك زي بدر اكتمل 
 ** اخر دبوس 
 ** بوادر خلافات ببن شداد ونائبه عامر وربنا يستر 
 ** بارك الله




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الامس
رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
مريخ الوطنيين

 â–،  انتصار عريض حققه المريخ على تريعة البجا أمس الأول قوامه ستة أهداف دون مقابل ليواصل الأحمر نتائجه المميزة خلال الدور الثاني وانطلاقته القوية عقب عثرتي الفاشر والخرطوم ليضع نفسه في المقدمة ويواصل زحفه نحو اللقب بعنفوان الشباب وحزم محمد موسى.

 â–،  نعم، انتقدنا المهندس عند الإخفاق وهو عرف سائد في النقد الرياضي ونشيد به اليوم لأنه قاد فريقه من انتصار إلى انتصار بل حقق ما عجز عن تحقيقه عدد من المدربين الأجانب خلال (خمس سنوات) بالتفوّق على هلال كادوقلي تحديداً بأرضه والعودة بنقاط موقعة شيكان العسيرة عنوةً واقتداراً.

 â–،  فوق كل ذلك لم يجامل محمد موسى أي من لاعبيه وطبّق مبدأ (البقاء في التوليفة للجاهز والأصلح) ولم يهب من الاعتماد على عناصر شابة وتغيير توليفة الخط الخلفي بتواجد باسكال ونمر في قلب الدفاع وتبادل الأدوار بين رمضان والتاج إبراهيم بينما مركز الظهير الأيسر حصرياً على الغزال الشارد ماركة 2017 (أحمد آدم).

 â–،  من منا كان يتوقع أن تحوي دكة بدلاء المريخ في اللفة الحاسمة كل من (كلتشي – إبراهيم جعفر – علاء الدين يوسف – راجي – ضفر – جمال سالم) ويشارك كل من التش وأحمد آدم والتكت ومحمد عبدالرحمن ومنجد النيل كأعمدة أساسية في الفريق.

 â–،  من منا كان يتوقع أن تعتمد توليفة المريخ الرئيسية على مبدأ (10 + 1) أي عشرة لاعبين (وطنيين) مقابل أجنبي وحيد (باسكال)، ومتى في خواتيم الدوري وفي أهم المنعطفات وأخطرها وأصعبها.

â–،  حتى الثلاثي المبدع السماني الصاوي والنعسان ومحمد الرشيد لو انضموا لتلك الكوكبة لتضاعفت قوة الأحمر ولتعددت خيارات المهندس ولتمدد كوكب المريخ طولاً وعرضاً.

 â–،  التحيّة للكوتش الخلوق محمد موسى وهو يضخ الروح والعزيمة والإصرار في شرايين المريخ وشخصياً أعجبني تصريحه عقب مباراة الأهلي شندي عندما سأله المذيع عن التش وأدائه فأشاد به المهندس ولكنه عاد وقال بأن منظومة اللاعبين كلها أجادت وتألق التش هو نتاج لعمل المجموعة.

 â–،  رغم ذلك نهمس في أذن الكوتش محمد موسى بضرورة تكثيف الجرعات التهديفية للاعبيه لأن الفرص التي تطايرت خلال المباريات الأخيرة تعتبر ظاهرة سيئة وتحتاج للتصحيح والعلاج الناجع لأن حسم اللقب ربما توقف على ترجمة كرة من نصف فرصة.

 â–،  لم يكن تريعة البجا ضعيفاً بقدر ما كان المريخ قوياً فالسداسية النظيفة والفرص التي تطايرت لا تجزم بضعف التريعة وإنما لقوة المريخ وأدائه النموذجي.

 â–،  تريعة البجا لم يخسر بأكثر من (ثلاثة) أهداف أمام فرق المقدمة لأنه كسب الشرطة (1-0) وخسر منها (0-2) وخسر من الخرطوم (0-3) و (1-3) وخسر من الهلال والأهلي الخرطوم بنتيجة واحدة خلال مبارياته الأربع معهم (0-1) وكسب هلال الأبيض (1-0) وخسر من الأهلي شندي (0-3).

 â–،  كل تلك النتائج تؤكّد أن فريق تريعة البجا يخسر نعم ولكن بصعوبة لذلك يعتبر فوز المريخ بنصف درزن من الأهداف لافتاً، وصعود الغربال لصدارة الهدافين بمشاركة محمد موسى يعتبر الحدث الأبرز والأهم.

 â–،  محمد عبدالرحمن عانى خلال الدور الأول من حداثة تجربته مع المريخ وتأثّر بغيابه الطويل عن المباريات ولكنه عاد وانفجر خلال الدور الثاني ولو تحلّى بالقليل من التركيز وتخلّص عن بعض الأنانية لتوج نفسه هدافاً قبل انقضاء المنافسة ولصنع العديد من الأهداف لزملائه.

 â–،  حتى الأهداف الستة جاءت متنوعة وملعوبة استثمار للركنيات استفادة من الأطراف نجاعه في الكرات الثابتة ومع ذلك نقول علينا أن نعيش على نصف درزن التريعة وفتح ملف نيالا مباشرة.

 â–،  الآن على الجميع أن ينسى عرض السداسية وتابلوهات التش وانطلاقات أحمد آدم وعليهم صب جام تركيزهم لموقعتي نيالا أمام حي الوادي والمريخ نيالا لأنهما أكبر عقبة في طريق المريخ للقب الغائب.

 â–،  مواجهتان تتسّم بالصعوبة وتحتاج من الجهاز الفني واللاعبين التركيز للعودة بالنقاط الست وبعدها لكل مقام مقال.

 â–،  لا خوف على المريخ من إستاد نيالا لأن لاعبي الأحمر عادوا من كادوقلي بالنقاط الثلاث رغم رداءة الملعب وأرضيته المصابة بالثعلبة.

 â–،  فقط نذكّر بأن هذه المباريات تحتاج للمجهود البدني ومن الجيّد أن الفارق بين مباراة التريعة وحي الوادي نيالا (ستة أيام) تعتبر كافية جداً لتكثيف الجرعات اللياقية وتحسين مردود التهديف وإراحة اللاعبين من ضغط المباريات المرهق.

 â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: هدف (رمضان) تعويض لهدف (بيبو) الفنان ! هسة ياحكم ده فاول يحسبو غير 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الامس
حروف ذهبية
د. بابكر مهدي الشريف
الغربال ومغص الهلال

    رحل اللاعب محمد عبدالرحمن من الهلال للمريخ رافعاً رأسه لعنان السماء، لأنه لم يضغط على فريقه السابق ولم يشر من قريب أو بعيد إلى أنه ينوي الرحيل عن الديار الزرقاء نحو القلاع الحمراء.
    صارح الفتى البديع ناديه وجلس إلى رئيسه وبكل احترام ودون احتراب، قال له لكم الأولوية يا ريس، كلام رجال لا مجال فيه لهطرقات وليه.
    ولكن السيد رئيس الهلال وضع الرجل اليسرى على اليمنى وحدر الكسكتة، وسأل المستشارة وبالوات ساب جاءته الإشارة، الود من زجاج الصناعة ولا داعي للخسارة دعه يذهب بالسلامة.
    فمجبر تنهد أب كسكتة، وقال بحياء يا حمادة ما عندنا ليك حتة، فاستشارتنا ترغب مشاطيب الزعيم، ومثلك ليس له عندنا أرض تتحمله وعليها يسير.
    فوثب الفتى ولم يصدق ما سمع وقال يا ريس، حضرت أصلاً لأسمع هذه الكلمات التامات حتى يعلم الجميع أنني لم أخن العشاق ولم أتنكر للكيان.
    يا ريس ليس لدي ما أقوله لك إلا ما قاله الحلنقي وهو يودع محبوبته، (غلطتك ما غلطتي ،،، ودنيتك ما دنيتي).
    ذهب محمد عبدالرحمن الغربال للأحمر الوهاج وجلس إلى والي الجمال، صاحب الأناقة والإحسان، فعلم الشاب المظلوم أن الله قد أراد به خيراً وحسناً، إذ أخرجه من ديار الكسكتات والأمور الآيلة للنساء، وأتى به إلى قلعة الأبطال والكأسات المحمولة جواً من كل فج ومكان.
    قبلاً أبدع الغربال وأحرز هدفين في الهلال ولم يحتفل ولم يشمت حاشاه فالفتى من أسرة كريمة تعرف الأصول والفصول، ورغم سخونة الآلام عند أهل الهلال، لكنهم أعجبوا بتصرف الفتى الفنان.
    وقال فيه غارزيتو حينها أن الغربال لم يكن يوماً سيئاً أو ناقصاً مهارة وجدارة.
    واليوم الحمد لله رب العالمين أصبح الغربال حديث المجالس والمنابر، لأنه يبدع في كل شيء أداءً وسلوكاً.
    الرأي عندي هو، أن معظم الهلالاب اليوم قد شعروا بعظم الجرم القبيح الذي ارتكبته إدارتهم في حق هذا اللاعب الكامل.
    خلال الأيام الماضية ظللنا نتعرض للعديد من الأسئلة المستنكرة من عشاق الهلال، بخصوص التفريط الأزرق في هذا اللاعب الفلتة.
    ونحن بلا شك نتعاطف مع الأهلة الصادقين لأنهم يستحقون العاطفة، لأنه لا يعقل أن يفرط نادي كبير، وله كل الإمكانات المتاحة التي تجعله يتحقق من سلامة اللاعب وصحته بكل تأكيد.
    لو كان أهل الهلال تعللوا بمستوى اللاعب الفني، قد يكون الأمر أكثر قبولاً، لأنه يتوقف على تقيم الجهة الفنية والتي لها مطلق الحق في معايير التقييم، لأن هناك العديد من المقاييس الفنية قد لا تكون واضحة أو متاحة للكافة.
    أما أن يتعلل النادي الكبير ويوصف وضع لاعبه الصغير بأنه مصاب إصابة مزمنة لن تتركه يركل الكرة البتة، ومن بعد يظهر خلاف ما قال، فهنا تكون المنقصة الإدارية والعشوائية التي لا تليق بالأندية الكبيرة وعريضة أبداً أبداً.
    وإذا تركنا كل هذه الأحوال، يمكن أن نقول أن الله أراد للغربال أن يفجر قدراته وإمكاناته بالديار الحمراء، ولأجل ذلك ساقته الأقدار للمريخ وأعمت أبصار أهل الهلال.
    في المريخ وجد محمد الجو المناسب الصحو، حيث الهداوة والملاحة وعدم الضوضاء على مستوى النادي ومنتسبيه، خلاف ما يحدث في الهلال من تناحر وتلاسن منفر.
    وأيضاً وجد الغربال لاعبين يشابهونه في العمر والمهارة، مثل الصاوي والتش والتكت والشفت وحمو، فإبداعات هولاء الشفوت تجعل الغربال يغربل من كاريكا حتى ماكسيم.

ذهبيـــــــــــات

    لم يكن الغربال وحده المبدع هذه الأيام بالأحمر الوهاج.
    التش، ده لاعب فريد وغريب على ملاعبنا ربنا يحفظه ويغطيه.
    محمد الرشيد، هذا اللاعب مهول ومتمكن وله قدرة فائقة على ضبط أداء زملائه، نسأل الله أن يعود سريعاً ليواصل الإبهار والإمتاع.
    أحمد آدم الشفت، هذا اللاعب الذي كفى الأحمر شرور هذه الوظيفة التي أرهقت الفريق زمناً طويلاً.
    الصاوي، هذا اللاعب المعطون بكل فنون الكرة، فهو يؤدي ما شاء الله بلا كلفة أو أرق.
    التكت، لاعب صاحب مجهود وفكر ومهارة قل أن تتواجد هذه الصفات في لاعب واحد في هذا الزمان.
    منجد النيل وعصام عبدالرحيم، هما صمام أمان عرين الأحمر، ولن يحتاج النادي لاستجلاب حراس ثانية من بلاد الأغراب.
    ولا يمكن أن ننسى ما يقدمه الكبار وعلى وجه أخص العقرب، صحيح بكري لم يسجل قريباً وهذا أمر نادر الحدوث، ولكنه يقدم مستوى عال وظاهر، فإن لم يسجل فهو يصنع كثيراً، وهذا هو الأمر المهم للفريق.
    وذات الحال ينطبق على رمضان عجب الذي عاد لمستواه السابق وأصبح يقدم مساعدات كبيرة لفريقه.
    ولكن أظل عند رأيي أن الرباعي، صلاح نمر وباسكال وأمير كمال والتاج هم الأقل عطاءً، رغم أن نمر يجتهد كثيراً ونتمنى أن يتفادى أخطاءه قريباً.
    الكوتش محمد موسى أصبح فألاً حسناً لجماهير المريخ، وهذه أهم شيء يتمناه أي مدرب كرة قدم.
    فالانطباع الجماهيري الجيد تجاه المدرب أمر مطلوب، لأن يمهد له العمل بثقة ودافعية، كما أن الثقة الجماهيرية تجلب معها الثقة الإعلامية وبالتالي تتسرب للاعبين أنفسهم ومن ثم يصبح الأمر فرضاً واجب تلبية من الإدارة.
    محمد موسى كذلك يتمتع بأشياء كثيرة تجعله مدرباً ناجحاً ومطلوباً.

الذهبية الأخيرة

    وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، المريخ عمل صالح، وكيف لا يكون كذلك وهو يقدم كل هذا الإبداع وهو بلا رئيس، وكيف لا يكون عملاً صالحاً وربنا يسخر أهل الهلال ليمدونه بأعظم اللاعبين على شاكلة الغربال والعقرب.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الامس
توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
عاجل للأهلة .. إصابة مزمنة للغربال ..

    السطور التالية بقلم المنسق الإعلامي لمندي الهلال في يوم ﺍﻹﺛﻨﻴﻦ 17  ﺃﻛﺘﻮﺑﺮ 2016 .. حيث كتبت ( ﻛﻨﺖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﺑأﻥ ﺷﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ أوعى ﻣﻦ أﻥ ﺗﻨﻄﻠﻲ  ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻫﺘﺎﻓﺎﺕ الأﺻﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺮﻭﺧة ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺗﻈﻦ أﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻤﺤﻤﺪ  ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﺻﻴﺪﺍً ﺛﻤﻴﻨﺎً ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻟﻪ أﻥ ﺗﻨﺎﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻭأﻥ ﺗﻘﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺮأﻱ  ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻋﻲ ﻭﺭﺋﻴﺴﻪ .. الأﻏﺒﻴﺎء ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﺬﻛﺮﻭ أﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻘﻒ  ﻳﻮﻣﺎً ﻋﻠﻲ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻗﻂ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻣﻮﻫﺒﺘﻪ وﻣﻜﺎﻧﺘﻪ … ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪينة ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻨﻪ  ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺼﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ . ﻭﻻ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ … ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﻣﺎﻳﺸﻔﻊ ﻟﻪ ﺑﻘﺒﺾ  ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻠﻤﻬﺎ ﻧﻈﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺸﻮﻓﺎﺕ .. ﻭﺍﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺼﺎﺏ  ﻭأﻥ ﺍلإدارة ﺗﺨﺘﻠﻖ ﺍﻷﻛﺎﺫﻳﺐ .. ﻓﻬﻞ ﻳﺘﺬﻛﺮ أﻳﺎ ﻣﻨﻜﻢ ﻣﺘﻲ ﺭأى ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺪﺍﻥ  ..  ﻻﻋﺐ ﺯﺟﺎﺣﻲ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ ﻭﻳﻐﻴﺐ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺎﺩﻳﻦ ﻋﺎﻡ ﺑﺤﺎﻟﻪ .. ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ  ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ أﻥ ﻳﻔﺮﺿﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﻌﺎﻃﻔة ﺧﺮﻗﺎء … ﺑﻞ ﻭﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺪﻓﻊ
    ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ  ﻟﻪ ﻧﻈﻴﺮ ﻓﺸﻠﻪ ﻭإﺻﺎﺑﺘﻪ … ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺴأﻝ ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺩ ﺣتى ﻻﻳﺬﻫﺐ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..  ﻻﻋﺐ ﻧﺮﺍﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺻﻔﺤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ .. إﻥ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻣﻠﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺗﺪﻓﻊ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻠﻤﺎﺫﺍ  ﻳﺪﻓﻌﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﻌﻄﻮﺏ ؟؟ ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﻻ ﻧﺴﺠﻞ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻻﻋﺐ أﺟﻨﺒﻲ ﻳﺼﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﺙ  ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ … ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺼﺎﺏ إﺻﺎبة ﻣﺰمنة ﻭﺗﻠﻚ ﻫﻲ ﺍلحقيقة ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻻﺟﺪﺍﻝ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ  .. ﺍﻟﺸﻔﺎفية أﻣﺮ ﻣﻄﻠﻮﺏ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﻌﻄﻮﺏ .. ﻭإﺻﺎﺑﺘﻪ ﻻﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ أﺻﻼً إﻟﻲ ﺗﻘﺎﺭﻳﺮ  طبية ﻭﻻ ﻣﺮﺍﺟﻌﺎﺕ ﻭﻓﺤﻮﺻﺎﺕ إضافية .. ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻟﻴﻞ أﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﻳﺎﺣﻤﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ  ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺼﻞ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
    .. ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻻﻳﻔﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ .. ﻭإﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻣﻴﺴﻲ ..  ﻭﻧﺆﻛﺪ أﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻔﺎﻭﺽ ﻣﻊ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﺎﺏ .. ﻭ ﺑﻌﺪ أﻥ تأﻛﺪ ﻣﻦ  إﺳﺘﺤﺎلة
    ﻋﻼﺟﻪ .. ﻭإﺳﺘﺤﺎلة أﻛﺘﺒﻬﺎ ﻭأﺭﻛﺰ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ … ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻼﺳﻔﺔ  ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ أُبتلي ﺑﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ أﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ إﺻﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻻﺗﻌﺎﻟﺞ ..) إنتهى حديث المنسق  الإعلامي لنادي الهلال فاطمة الصادق ..
    ما أوردته السيدة المنسق الإعلامي لا يحتاج منا إلى كثير تعليق ..
    الغربال مصاب إصابة يستحيل علاجه منها بحسب فطومة .. وكررت وركزت على  على كلمة الإستحالة وهي ترد على الأغبياء من شعب الهلال بحسب ما ذكرت
     الغربال لاعب زاجي بحسب فطومة .. ونحنا بنقول ليها ما عندكم لاعب تاني  زجاجي زي الغربال .. لو عندكم عايزنو وحاجزنو من هسع .. كاريكا ما معانا  طبعاً

توقيعات متفرقة ..

    يتردد الحديث عن بروز الجهوية  بقوة في الإنتخابات الأخيرة للإتحاد العام وهذا السلوك حال تأكد يعكس سوء  الإدراك وضحالة الفكر لمن اقدموا على هذه الخطوة
    الجهوية مرفوضة في  الرياضة ومطلوب بتر كل من يخطط لِجر الرياضة لمستنقع الجهوية البغيضة  ومطلوب من الربوفيسور شداد محاربة الظاهرة من داخل الإتحاد حتى لا تطل  برأسها مستقبلاً
    من أقدموا على إنتهاج الجهوية والقبلية معروفون والأيام ستكشفهم للمجتمع
    المفاجآت في صناديق الإقتراع كشفت الممارسة السخيفة للجهوية لبعض  الشخصيات وبحسب ما علمنا أن كل من مارس الجهوية في صناديق الإقتراع إنكشف  لمجموعة النهضة والإصلاح ومن بينهم من تمت مواجهته وهو يمنح صوته لأفراد  بعينهم من مجموعة التطةير مدفوعاً بتأثير جهوي بغيض
    عضو الإتحاد  العام لكرة القدم وسكرتير إتحاد القضارف كلما يتجول عبر الفضائيات ليتفوه  بأحاديث غريبة غير مقتنعه بها هو شخصياً وهذا الشخص يكابر بإستمرار .. ليته  صمت لفترة حتى لا يشوه صورة الإتحاد السوداني برئاسة البروفيسور شداد
    سكرتير إتحاد القضارف ظل يتحدث بصورة مضحكة وتدعو للسخرية عن حتمية تفعيل القانون ولا مناص من ذلك ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الامس
ببساطة
احمد محمد عمر
عودة القوس لباريها البروف

    لعل المتشائمين مثيري الفتن الباحثين عن الشقاق دوماً للأسرة الرياضية قد ألقموا حجراً بقيام انتخابات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والتي كانوا يتوقعون لها الفشل والطعون ويكتبون يومياً من خيالهم المريض ضد البروف شداد وضد د. معتصم وأركان حربه بل ضد شباب المؤتمر الوطني.. لكن والحمد لله جرت الانتخابات في جو ودي معافي من كل الشوائب والمنظمون يستحقون لقب (فريق) وكذلك المحبين للديمقراطية الحقة التي تأكد أن الشعب السوداني يحبها كما قال النائب الرباب محمد علي الجاك ضقل قطب المريخ المعروف عندما كانت مجموعة تهتف عائد عائد يا شداد وأخرى تردد أسامة أسامة ولا أحد يعترض طريق الآخر ولا حتى مجابهة بين اثنين وأتمنى أن يكون مندوب الفيفا على قدر أهل العزم حتى ينقل الفيفا هذه الظاهرة لتكون كل الانتخابات في العالم تحت رئاسة مندوب من السودان لنردد أبداً ما هنت يا سوداننا يوماً علينا (والماهو سوداني الواطة في خشمة).
    هذا القلم لا يستطيع وصف المشهد وربما الفضائيات عكست جزءاً منه لكنه جزء يسير وحقيقة روعة المشهد تحتاج لكل قنوات العالم حتى لا تترك صغيرة نتعلم منها.

العلة المستمرة في الانتخابات

    هناك علة مستمرة في أي انتخابات ولو في كل أنحاء العالم ربما حتى عند دول الفرنجة لكنها مستمرة عربياً وإفريقياً وآسيوياً ولاتينياً وما أظنها أن ترحل (كالنجيلة) التي يعيق مسيرة السمج القمح رغم (الحراتة) ألا وهي عدم الالتزام بالكلمة وحتى لا أذهب بعيداً لنأخذ مثالاً لعدم الملتزمين في مجموعة البروف شداد والتعاون الذي حدث، أي الفارق في الأصوات الرئيس ونائبه وبقية المرشحين من المجموعة.
    العدد الذي بات في نادي الضرائب لمجموعة البروف (41 عضواً) التزام بالتصويت للمجموعة يعني الفارق بين البروف الفائز على الدكتور (41-21) وهكذا بقية الأعضاء لكن الذي حدث يؤكد أن من بين اتحادات هذه المجموعة ليس على قدر أهل العزم وهذا يجب معرفته لأنه لا يعقل أن يكون الفارق بين الأستاذ وتلميذه النجيب (3) أصوات (33- 28) وهناك تالفة قريبة من دائرة معتصم يعني (33- 29) وبمعنى أكثر صوتين فقط تجعل النتيجة تعادلية وثلاثة أصوات يكون الفائز معتصم (30-31)
    ثم كيف يتساوى حتى مع أسامة (31-31) لولا أن (20) اتحاداً تحولوا لأسامة من مجموعة البروف، فمن هؤلاء رغم أن الحضور كله يجزم أن أسامة سيفوز بل يؤكد ذلك من مزاحمة د. معتصم للبروف وتحول (8) اتحادات لدكتور معتصم.

ابتسامة خارجية للحبيب شداد

    علاقتي مع الحبيب البروف شداد علاقة أسرية رغم الفارق بين بروف وتربال والساكن نمرة (2) والمنزل فدانين والساكن الكلاكلة، بل المولود في أم درمان والمولود في قرية القناويت بالمناصير ولولا أنني شعرت بأنه يطيقني لما تقربت إليه ولما داومت على زيارته في منزله الأسبوع مرتين دون أن يملني قط، وأنا أستمع للجديد من القول طائعاً مختاراً أتعلم الكثير مستمعاً فقط، دون تعليق، لذلك أصبحت مقرباً منه لدرجة أن الخبر يعم القرى والحضر والمباركة من أهلي المناصير لفوزه.
    لابدأ من الآخر وأعود بالتفصيل الذي أعرفه أنا ولا يعرفه بقية الزملاء فابتسامة الدكتور البروف شداد لم تكن من الأعماق لجموع المهنئين ولم يفطن لذلك أحد غيري أنا لذلك سألته عن السبب (بوسوسة في أذنه) وجاوبت نيابة عنه حتى لا أقول إنه هو القائل.
    قلت له شايفك مهموم الأول بسبب الفارق البسيط بينك وتلميذك النجيب المحترم د. معتصم ) مما يعني أن مجموعتكم قد اخترقت من نفسها أو بفعل فاعل وثمانية اتحادات أو أندية نكصت عهدها وتحولت لجانب مجموعة معتصم- والهم الثاني والأكبر هو كيف يتساوى مرشحكم مع أسامة (31-31) أكرر أن أسأل وأجاوب نفسي ولا علاقة للدكتور البروف بإجابتي لكنها الحقيقة المرة التي أحسبه لن يسكت عليها حتى ينظف الاتحادات من الصغار (نفسي نفسي نفسي).

برقيات التهاني والمناصير

    إن كانت التهاني قد انهالت على البروف شداد من الحضور الوافدين على نادي الضرائب محل إقامة مجموعة البروف من رموز معروفة لدرجة الوزراء والولاة والمعتمدين وكبار الشخصيات المعروفة في الوسط الرياضي، وعسكر قديم في الولاء لهذا العالم العلامة الموسوعة والحيران، حيران الشيخ البروف شداد بقيادة التربال أحمد محمد عمر النائب الأول وأحمد حسن وإسماعيل فإن برقيات التهاني تواصلت وبكثرة من أهلي المناصير.. وحقيقة.
    المناصير كم بيك فخور عزك الضارب في الجذور وأول برقيات التهنئة لابن عمي المعتمد سدنة الهلال الأستاذ الحاذق للغة أولاد جون حامد سليمان كرار الذي قال له البروف شكراً (لكن ما عندك ابن عم) ثم المربي الهلال نفسه ابن الخال الأستاذ عبدالغفار البشير وابن عمي السمد الهلالي عوض الله علي عمر والهلال الصول عمر خلف الله والهلالي المدير المالي لمحلية البحيرة هاشم زرقاني. ومدير المشروع علي حامد آدم والعمدة فنان مدير بنك الكاب والنجيض إبراهيم النجيض.. ومعذرة لمن نسيتهم ويظهر أن الموسم الشتوي زراعياً ورياضياً قد قوى عوده وأصبح يعجب الزراع وقيادة الاتحاد.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الامس
النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
الحكم طرد بكري بشير والاتحاد برمج المباراة(1)

    كتب بالأمس الزميل نادر عطا في مقاله الراتب رفيق الكلمة بعنوان أدركوا الهلال يا أولاد الحلال ما يلي: (أظن أن كل من تابع الانتخابات وقف عند الصوت “التالف” في ما يتعلق بالتصويت لمنصب الرئيس، فهذا الصوت “البالي” هو للأسف الشديد صوت الهلال، فقد علمنا ومن مصادرنا الموثوقة أن خلافاً كبيراً نشب بين الإمعة وعمدة الهجن، فالأول يقف بجانب صديقه أسامة عطا المنان والثاني الذي تم تفويضه من قبل نادي الهلال للتمثيل في الجمعية العمومية يناصر الدكتور كمال شداد.
    اجتهد أبوكسكتة لتغيير رأي العمدة ودسعد وعندما أدرك استحالة ذلك، حلف عليه “بالطلاق” أن يمنح صوته للمجموعة الأخرى، بينما أصر ودسعد على التصويت لصالح شداد وخوفاً من حدوث الشقاق الذي يفضى إلى الانفصال النهائي، اهتدى مندوب الهلال وممثله في الجمعية العمومية إلى الإشارة بالقلم على ورقة الاقتراع المتعلقة بمنصب الرئيس إلى شداد ومعتصم جعفر، وهو ما تسبب في إلغاء الصوت واعتباره “تالفاً” بينما كان التصويت في المقاعد الأخرى إلى مجموعة الفساد المندحرة بقيادة الصيدلاني، الذي نسأل الله أن لا يعود مرة أخرى إلى ساحات العمل العام.
    هذا هو موقف نادي الهلال في انتخابات الاتحاد العام الأخيرة والغريب أن الجميع بما فيهم شداد تبدو الصورة أمامهم واضحة، وبعد كل ذلك يذهب رئيس الغفلة الذي لم يتبق في وجهه مزعة لحم إلى منزل البروف شداد لالتقاط “الصور” مدعياً أنه مهنئاً ومباركاً، بينما يدعي إعلامه الذي “دمر الهلال” وبلا خجل أن رئيسهم هو من ساهم في عودة شداد ونهاية عهد الفساد، وهذا أمر ليس بالمستغرب من “ثعالب” أدمنت خداع الناس وظلت تمارس الضحك على “الدقون” وتتعامل مع الأهلة كأنهم سذجاً.) انتهى حديث الصديق نادر.
    ما سطره قلم الزميل نادر عطا يستحق التأمل فيه فهو قد وضح كيف كان يدير الصفيراب العملية الانتخابية وكيف أن الصوت التالف كان من نصيب الهلال.
    عندما شنّ الكاردينال حملته على الفساد وألقى خطبته العصماء عن اللقيمات اعتقد الناس أن تحت (القبة فكي) ولكن أن يكون هذا الموقف المخزي من قبل ناد كبير يعتبر النادي الثاني في السودان لهو موقف محزن أن يذهب الكاردينال مهنئاً ويرقص على أنقاض دعمه لاتحاد اللقيمات.
    نعم الكاردينال والصفيراب هم الأكثر تضرراً من ذهاب مجدي وأسامة ومنظومة الحكام التي أدمنت الفشل وطبيعي أن يكون موقف الكاردينال مخزياً ويظهر خلاف ما يبطن.
    ما كتبه الزميل نادر يوضح حجم المأساة التي يقبع فيها مجلس كردنة وكيف أنهم يتلاعبون بالحبال، ألم يشعر الرجل بالخجل وهو يذهب لبيت شداد مهنئاً وحسب ما كتبه الزميل نادر أن الهلال لم يكن يرغب في دعم شداد.
    نعم كردنة لن يرغب في دعم شداد وهو يعلم أن عهد الفوضى والتجاوزات ولى، ولن تسانده اللجنة وتقدم له خدمات كما كان يفعل السمكرجي، ويطوّع له القوانين.
    لن يجد الكاردينال أسامة آخر يمرر له تسجيل سالمون جابسون كما فعلها أمين الخرينة السابق أو يكمل له إجراءات إعارة الحارس الموقوف عندما رفض الأستاذ علي الأمين أن يكمل إجراءات إعارة أحمد بيتر لحي الوادي ونهض من مقعده ليأتي أسامة ويكمل إجراءات إعارة حارس موقوف من الاتحاد ولديه قضية في المحكمة.
    ولى عهد الهروب من مواجهة المريخ وانتظار تدعيم صفوف المدعوم كما حدث في الموسم الماضي ونهاية الدورة الأولى فالآن على الصفيراب أن يخوضوا كل المباريات وبعد نهاية الموسم يدعموا فريقهم.
    لن يجد الكاردينال إلا دعماً محدوداً من بعض عناصر مجموعة الخراب الذين يظنون أن مهمتهم مساعدة المدفور وبعض بقايا الحكام الذين لم يستفيقوا بعد.
    الجماعة يتوشحون أكبر صفر في العالم وصوتهم في الانتخابات صفر ههههههههه.
    إذا لم يفعل الصفيراب هذا الأمر وكان عقلهم في مكان وقلبهم في مكان آخر لما تأكدنا أنهم موجودين، فمن يكون قلبه مع معتصم ولسانه مع شداد لا يُرجى منه خير ومثل هذه المواقف الصغيرة مخجلة لأبعد الحدود ولا تشبه الكبار.
    ما يستفاد من هذا الدرس هو أن يكون كمال شداد حذراً جداً طالما أن البعض يطعن في الظهر ثم يأتيك مهنئاً تتقدمه ابتسامة ساذجة.
    الحذر حتى من بعض عناصر مجموعة الخراب لأنهم قريبين من الكاردينال وهو حليفهم وداعمهم وفيهم ضعيف الشخصية الذي يتحكم فيه بعض الصحفيين.
    انتظرت أندية الممتاز كثيراً وترقبت برمجة مباراة المدعوم وتبلدي شيكان فتم ترحيل المباراة من الأسبوع الثالث ثم تأجلت لأجل غير مسمى لنتفاجأ ببرمجة جديدة للمباراة بعد طول انتظار على أن يحل فرسان شيكان ضيوفاً على نادي الصفر الدولي بمعبرته مساء السبت.
    لم أتوقع أن تتم برمجة هذه المباراة تحديداً إلا بعد أن ينجلي موقف كل الأندية وتوضح المراكز ويضمن المدفور مركزه وعندما أخبرني محدثي بتاريخ السبت لم أصدق في البداية حتى رأيت المنشور بأم عيني وأنا غير مصدق أن الاتحاد أستطاع أن يضع حداً لتلاعب لجنة الخرمجة وصفيراب الاتحاد.
    سألت عن مباراة تبلدي شيكان والرابطة كوستي فعلمت أن حكم القضارف النور عبدالله أقصى مدافع التبلدي بكري بشير بالبطاقة الحمراء.
    الإقصاء بالبطاقة الحمراء طبيعي وعادي جداً ويحدث في أي مباراة أن يغادر اللاعب الملعب بسبب الإقصاء وعلى ضوء هذا لن يشكك أحد في البطاقة الحمراء التي أشهرها حكم القضارف النور في مباراة الرابطة كوستي وتبلدي شيكان والتي بسببها تسبب في حرمان فرسان التبلدي من خدمات لاعب مهم في دفاع الفريق وإيقافه.
    يوم السبت ليس ببعيد وفرسان شمال كردفان لن يزعزهم طرد لاعب واحد فهناك الفارس فيهم يساوي ألف لاعب وبإذن الله لن يتأثروا بإيقاف لاعب.
    أبناء التبلدي قادرون على الظهور بمظهر ممتاز وأي 11 راجل من شمال كردفان يمكن أن يخوضوا مباراة السبت حتى وإن ظهر مرة أخرى حكم مثل حكم القضار النور.
    كيس خالد بخيت على مدرج الطيران ولم يتبق الكثير وعليه أن يدفع بالصادق شلش ضمن التشكيل الأساسي بدون نقاش.
    الحل الوحيد يا خالد بخيت لتبقى مديراً فنياً أن تضع في التشكيلة الصادق شلش ويجلس كاريكا بديلاً له.
    كاريكا بل راسك.
    سؤال بريء: هل سمعتم بمبارة يتم ترحيلها وتأجيلها لحين طرد لاعب أساسي في الفريق المنافس؟.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الامس
الصدي
عمر الجندي
هاتريك الغربال.. شكراً الكاردينال

    ساد التوتر على جماهير المريخ بالقلعة الحمراء قبل انطلاقة صافرة مباراتهم مع تريعة البجا لخوفهم من استهتار لاعبي الأحمر بعد الفوز على هلال كادوقلي وهلال الأبيض والأهلي شندي توالياً.
    إلا أن رفقاء راجي أظهروا العين الحمراء منذ بداية اللقاء وضغطوا بقوة حتى نالوا مرادهم.
    الخصم متواضع للغاية ويحتاج إلى عمل كبير للبقاء ضمن مصاف أندية الممتاز.
    كان بإمكان غلة الأهداف أن تكون أكبر مما كان لو أحسن رماة المريخ استغلال الفرص المتاحة لهم خاصة بكري المدينة ومحمد عبدالرحمن.
    4 أهداف في الشوط الأول منحت المريخ الأفضلية المطلقة.
    لذلك جاء الشوط الثاني رتيباً خلا من الجماليات ما عدا أهداف الغربال ورمضان عجب.
    المباراة كشفت بصورة عامة أن لاعبي المريخ في كامل الجاهزية البدنية والفنية والمعنوية.
    ولا خوف عليهم في المباراتين القادمتين أمام مريخ ووادي نيالا، إلا في حالة تسلل الغرور إلى دواخلهم.
    هي رحلة البحث والعودة بالـست نقاط كاملة.
    لا يوجد أي سبب يجعل المريخ يتعثر حتى ولو بالتعادل.
    مستوى الأحمر حالياً يؤهله لحصد كل النقاط المتبقية من منافسة الدوري الممتاز وعلى لاعبي المريخ أن يكونوا على قدر التحدي.

صدىً ثانٍ

    عصر اليوم أولى مباريات شباب المريخ بمواجهة بري في دور الثمانية لمنافسة الشباب بولاية الخرطوم.
    اليوم نتعشم أن نشاهد تشجيعاً داوياً بإستاد الخرطوم والمساندة الكبرى من أجل كسب الجولة الأولى.
    بالأمس كسب الأزرق شباب الخرطوم الوطني.
    وهو ما يمنح لاعبي الشباب أكبر دافع لتجاوز فريق بري.
    الفوز اليوم بمثابة الأساس المتين للمباريات القادمة.
    نراهن بقوة على بوي وكلاسيك وسفيان وعبدالعزيز تمبول.
    نريد من شباب المريخ أن يقدموا الانتصار اليوم للسيد طارق المعتصم وهو يتولى الإشراف على رئاسة قطاع المراحل السنية.
    المدرب بدرالدين بخيت أكد لي الجاهزية التامة من أجل الظفر بالثلاث نقاط.
    والكرة الآن في ملعب اللاعبين.
    عليهم القتال وهو ديدنهم وشعار مرفوع على صدورهم.
    نريد من كل القروبات والتنظيمات والأولتراس بمختلف المسميات تقديم الدعم الكامل لشباب المريخ.
    وكلنا ثقة بأنه بمثلما أسعدنا الكبار هذه الأيام.. فلن يتأخر الشباب عن الموعد بإذن الله.

آخر الأصداء

    تعيين زيكو مديراً تنفيذياً بالنادي يشير إلى أن مجلس المريخ يسير في الاتجاه الصحيح بالاستعانة بكل الكوادر المتشبعة بالعلم والتي ارتدت شعار الأحمر.
    زيكو ضرب المثل الرائع في حب الكيان بعد انسحابه من الانتخابات الأخيرة تاركاً المجال لآخرين، رغم أنه كان الأجدر.. ولكن من أجل أن تستمر العملية الانتخابية بانسياب.
    تعيين طارق المعتصم رئيساً لقطاع المراحل السنية قرار صائب.. ونظرة المعتصم المستقبلية بأن الشباب سيكون الرافد الحقيقي للفريق الأول مع تمزيق فاتورة اللاعبين الأجانب.
    لا زلنا نعيش الأحاسيس الجميلة الجياشة بالانتصارات الرائعة.
    كلما أحرز الغربال هدفاً كلما شكرنا الكاردينال.. على اللاعب الزجاجي.
    كلما شاهدنا شيبوب ووليد نيمار في الملعب وجابسون وأبوستة خارج كشف الـ18 كلما شكرنا الوالي أكثر وأكثر.
    الأهلة العاقلوين يرون بأن وجود المدينة والغربال وبيبو والسماني والتش في الأحمر بمثابة ضربة قاضية للهلال.
    نتعشم مشاهدة راجي وعلاء الدين والنعسان وضفر في المباراة الودية للمريخ بغرض تجهيزهم وإعدادهم.
    أنا ماشي نيالا.. أوووو. عاجبني جمالا.
    عاش مريخ السودان.. بل عاش سودان المريخ.
    ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.


*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

دبابيس ....   ودالشريف 

  ** الاخ الزميل ايمن كبوش نشر في زاويته امس كل اسرار اول اجتماع لمجلس  ادارة الاتحاد العام وتحدث عن مناوشات بين د شداد ونائبه اللواء عامر وعن  خلافات بين شداد وحسن برقو وعن استخفاف شداد بمعتز الشاعر وقطعا كبوش لم  يكن حاضرا للاجتماع مما يعني ان احد اعضاء الاتحاد سرب له كل مادار في  الاجتماع 
 ** ما نشره كبوش كفيل باحداث الفتنة ويؤكد علي خلافات  كبيره بين اعضاء الاتحاد ومن اول اجتماع ان كان ما نشره حقيقة وما نرجوه من  الاتحاد اجراء تحقيق في هذا الشان وبتر العضو الفاسد الذي يقوم بتسريب  اسرار الاجتماعات 
 ** تفجرت اول مشكلة من اول اجتماع للجنة  المسابقات الجديدة التي اتخذت قرارا مفاجئا بنقل مباراة المريخ والاهلي  شندي في نصف نهائي كاس السودان من استاد شندي الي استاد الخرطوم واظن ان  اللجنة راعت لضيق الوقت وان النهائي سيقام بعد ظ¤ظ¨ ساعة وقررت قيام المباراة  باستاد الخرطوم وليس في استاد المريخ في محاولة لارضاء الاهلي الذي رفض  قرار تحويل المباراة وهدد بعدم اللعب 
 ** لجنة المسابقات لم توفق في  قرار تحويل المباراة لاستاد الخرطوم والقرار فيه ظلم للاهلي شندي وفيه عدم  احترام للجنة السابقة وان كانت اللجنه تعللت بضيق الوقت فشندي ليست بعيدة  وكلها ساعتين من الزمن ومحاولة ارضاء الاهلي بفيام المباراة باستاد الخرطوم  غير مقبولة والمريخ لن يتاثر بقيامها بالخرطوم وما فارقة كتير مع جماهيره  وطالما قررت اللجنه قيام مباراة الهلال وهلال الابيض باستاد الهلال كان  يفترض قيام مباراة المريخ والاهلي باستاد المربخ 
 ** المفهوم الخاطئ  المتخلف مفهوم الصراع بين المريخ والهلال في اي مكان متي يتغير ولا حديث  لجماهير الان الا عن لجان الاتحاد العام الجديد التي سيطر عليها الهلالاب  وطبعا الهلالاب كانو يقولون ان معظم اعضاء اللجان السابقة مريخاب وخدمو  المريخ  وفي وجود قانون يحكم بين الجميع يفترض ان تنتفي حكاية مريخ وهلال  وقطعا هنالك من سيقوم بالرد علينا ..قانون شنو يا ودالشريف 
 ..غايتو هلال مريخ مصيبة 
  ** قرارات لجنة المسابقات بشأن  احداث مباراة ودهاشم سنار والميرغني كسلا  جاءت ضعيفة  ويبدو ان اللجنة اكتفت بتقرير حكم المباراة فقط ولم تنظر في  تقرير المراقب والغالبية من الجماهير لا تعرف ما هو مصير المباراة 
 ** فوز النضال النهود علي ود هاشم سنار يصعد به الي الدرجة الممتازة وخسارته تجدد امل ودهاشم 
 ** المريخ يلنقي مساء اليوم فريق الزومة اضعف فرق الدرجة الاولي ارضاء لعمر محمدعبدالله عضو محلس ادارة النادي ومشجع الزومة 
 ** لو ادي المريخ مباراة ودية مع فريق له وزنه كانت ستكون تجربة افيد وانفع قبل سفره الي نيالا 
  ** السيد شيخ ادريس يوسف رئيس نادي الاهلي العاصمي السابق يحتفل ظهر غد  السبت بفريق كوبر بمناسبة صعوده للدرجة الممتازة من خلال حفل غداء يقيمه  بمزرعته بالجربف وهذا ديدن شيخ ادريس الرياضي الغير متعصب مع كل الاندية  التي تحقق انجازا 
 ** بارك الله في اسامة عطا المنان الذي جعل من نصرالدين حميدتي عضوا في الاتحاد العام 
 ** اخبار عن تعاقد الهلال مع مدرب برازيلي قبل نهاية الموسم 
  ** نصف نهائي كاس السودان في ظ¢ظ¨ نوفمبر والنهائي في ظ£ظ . نوفمبر ..يعني ظ¤ظ¨.   ساعة تفصلنا ببن نصف النهائي والنهائي وفي هذا ظلم للاندية اامتباربة  وطبعا الاتحاد العام متعلل بضيق الوقت 
 **  حسب البرمجة يتوقع ان يلتئم لقاء المريخ والهلال مرتبن في ظرف خمسة ابام في ختام الدوري الممتاز ونهائي كاس السودان 
 ** تعديل جديد في برمجة مباريات الدوري الممتاز وضغط شديد علي الاندية 
 ** فريق شباب المريخ استهل دور الثمانية بانتصار باهر علي بري.  برافو بدرالدين بخيت 
 ** المربخ لا يعاني من اي مشكلات مالبة ...هذا ما قاله الاخ طارق المعتصم سكرتير اانادي 
 ** في الاسبوع المقبل نتمني ان تحسم قضية الطعون في ادم سوداكال 
  ** هلال الابيض مؤهل من كل النواحي لاحراز  انتصار عريض علي الهلال  العاصمي المتواضع المستوي المفكفك الاوصال والذي يعاني من ضعف كببر في خط  دفاعه 
 ** تجدني حزين جدا لتراجع الاهلي العاصمي وتدحرجه للمركز الرابع في الدوري الممتاز 
 ** البسمات تضوي زي نور الامل وجهك ببن مسايرك زي بدر اكتمل 
 ** اخر دبوس 
 ** بوادر خلافات ببن شداد ونائبه عامر وربنا يستر 
 ** بارك الله







من يقنع ( مراسلة المشاهد) هذا أنه ليس صحفي إنما (سخفي)
عمودك كله قالوا و قلنا و قوالات و كلام لا يسمن و لا يغني من جوع
أين درست الصحافة و النقد يا عبد الخالق الشريف؟
كنت مراسلة في المشاهد و فجأة تكتب عمود فارغ فراغ راسك
السودان بلد العجائب ؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الامس
إشارة حمراء
عماد الدين الطيب
شداد في الاتجاه المضاد !!

    نهنيء بروف شداد بفوزه برئاسة الاتحاد العام للمرة السابعة في تاريخه وتاريخ الكرة السودانية والتهئنة موصولة لأعضاء مجموعته متمنمين لهم التوفيق والسداد .
    تثير عودة شداد لقيادة الكرة السودانية الاهتمام وكثير من الاسئلة الوجيهة وعلى نهج برنامج (الاتجاه المعاكس) الشهير بقناة الجزيرة القطرية نضع دكتور شداد في الاتجاه المضاد ونتساءل بكل براءة:
    هل يستطيع بروف شداد وهو في الثمانين من العمر ان يطور الرياضة السودانية بعد ان عجز عن ذلك وهو في ريعان الشباب والقوة؟!
    هل بامكان بروف شداد النهوض بالكرة السودانية في دورة واحدة من (4) سنوات بعد ان فشل في ذلك في ست دورات سابقات عمر كل دورة منها (4) سنوات؟!
    يتسائل البعض : الم ترتكب اكبر مجزرة للقوانين الرياضية في عهد شداد عندما رفض الهلال اداء مباراة تنافسية امام النيل الحصاحيصا سنة 2007م وعجز شداد يومها عن تطبيق القانون بحق الهلال واعاد له برمجة تلك المباراة وكأن شيئا لم يكن؟!!
    الم تتم صفقة الاعارات الوهمية للاعبي الهلال كواريزما وامولادي بكل ما صاحبها من فضائح مدوية وتجاوزات للقانون في عهد رئاسة شداد للاتحاد العام؟!
    اليست اللجان الزرقاء النافذة بالاتحاد العام والمنحازة بتعصب لفريق بعينه هي من يتحكم في مسار التنافس وتوجيه بطولات الممتاز لفريق بعينه برعاية الاتحاد العام!!
    هل يستطيع شداد وزمرته ايقاف تحكم اللجان الزرقاء والتحكيم في توجيه بطولة الممتاز لمصلحة فريق بعينه بعد ان فشل في ذلك في دورات سابقة؟!
    يتساءل آخر : هل بمقدور شداد ومجموعته معالجة الانهيار والفوضى الحاصلة في ساحة الكرة السودانية والتي هي فوق طاقتهم وفوق طاقة جميع الرياضيين؟!!!
    هل بامكان شداد اصلاح فساد تحكيم بطولة الممتاز والذي لم يتبق له الا احراز الاهداف لفريقه المفضل والاحتفال مع لاعبيه فرحة بذلك؟!
    هل يستطيع شداد وزمرته اعادة قانون التحكيم المعروف الى المباريات التي يكون طرفها الفريق المفضل لحكام  الممتاز ام ان شداد لا يستطيع اطلاق النار على قدميه؟!
    والسؤال الاهم : هل يتسطيع التحكيم في عهد شداد طرد احد لاعبي الهلال واحتساب ضربة جزاء للمريخ في لقاء قمة ببطولة الممتاز ام ان ذلك من رابع المستحيلات كما يقال!
    غارق في الوهم الى اذنيه من يظن مجرد ظن ان مجموعة الاصلاح والتجديد بقيادة بروف شداد تستطيع تطوير الكرة السودانية وانتشالها من هوة التخلف الذي تقبع فيها! .
    اذا استطاع شداد ان يعيد الكرة السودانية الى الحال الذي تركها فيها قبل سبع سنوات فيجب على الدولة والرياضيين مكافأته بوسام الانجاز الرياضي!!.
    من السهل ان يرى الرياضيون الغراب قد غطاه الشيب والغول والعنقاء في ملاعب الكرة السودانية ولكن يستحيل عليهم مشاهدة اصلاح او تطور في الكرة السودانية في عهد شداد او غيره!!.
    في ظل الفوضى الضاربة في الساحة الرياضية لن يجد شداد ومجموعته مجرد فرصة للتفكير في التطوير والاصلاح ولو مكثوا (40) سنة في قيادة الاتحاد وليس (4) سنوات فقط !!
    سيجد شداد وجماعته انفسهم محاصرين بمشاكل وصراعات كثيرة ومتولدة من تداعيات تقاطع الرياضة بالسياسة والاهواء والمصالح الشخصية والألوان الرياضية وسينسون انفسهم في غمرة هذه المشاكل قبل ان ينسوا برنامجهم الاصلاحي للكرة!!.
    ترك شداد الكرة السودانية تسير بلا قوانين ويأخذ قويها ضعيفها بيده والشاهد كيفية حل اتحاد شداد لازمة مباراة الهلال والنيل الحصاحيصا سنة 2007م وبعد 7 سنوات عجاف عاد شداد ليجد الرياضة في جاهلية عمياء تسودها الفوضى ووأد القوانين وسفك دماء العدالة في الملاعب بدون أدنى وزاع او ضمير!!
    واذا وجد شداد وقتا ورغبة في مشاهدة مباريات الدوري الممتاز فسيتشابه عليه البقر في ملاعب الممتاز بحيث لا يدري أكرة قدم يشاهد بام عينيه ام ملاكمة ام مصارعة ام مزيج منها جميعا!!.
    مشكلة الكرة السودانية اعمق من تختزل في من يقود الاتحاد العام انها مشكلة تتعلق بفهمنا الخاطيء للرياضة واعتبارها مجرد ملعبة وملهاة وفي انعدام الرؤية والتخطيط والرغبة وضعف الروح الوطنية والعشوائية التي تدار بها امورنا عامة والرياضية خاصة! .
    ان حجم الدمار المادي والاخلاقي في ساحة الكرة السودانية لن تستطيع ان تصلحه مجموعة شداد ولو استمرت دورتها اربعين سنة وليس 4 سنوات فقط فشداد لا يحمل عصى موسى للتغيير والتطوير .. وكل حتى لا نتفاجأ او نحبط!!


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"في التمنيات"
محمد كوراك
هل يستطيع شداد أن يعمل بمعزل عن هيمنة أمانة الشباب والرياضة ...!

*قانون 2003 منح المفوضية الاتحادية حق الإشراف على انتخابات الاتحاد العام
الى جانب جميع الإجراءات المتعلقة بالإنتخابات
مثل إجراءات الترشيح والطعون الى جانب نشر كشوفات المرشحين
حتى عملية الاقتراع كانت تتم داخل المفوضية بموجب هذا القانون
الا أن قانون 2016 تم إلغاء تلك الصلاحيات
وأحيلت تلك الإجراءات برمتها إلى الاتحادات
التي لها أنظمة أساسية مستمدة من القانون الدولي تحد من التدخلات السياسية
في العملية الرياضية مثل اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية واتحاد كرة القدم السوداني
بنص المادة 14 التي تؤمن على حماية الرياضة وضمان استقلاليتها ...!
وشداد يعلم علم اليقين أنه تم طرده من الإتحاد في العام 2010 بموجب تدخلات سياسية
وقد لعبت أمانة الشباب والرياضة دوراً كبيرة في دعم الدكتور معتصم جعفر وأركان حربه
وهذا ما لم تنكره أمانة الشباب والرياضة وجاهرت به على الملأ
فهل يضع شداد سيناريوهات أمانة الشباب والرياضة في تشكيل قيادات الرياضة
ضمن قائمة الفساد التي أعلن شن الحرب عليها
أم أنه يغض الطرف عنها لما لها من جميل العودة على عاتقه
هل ينعتق شداد ويعتق الرياضة من قبضة الأمانة
أم أنه سيرتضي بعبثها في تحريك العملية الرياضة بالريموت كنترول ...!
وهل الحالة الصحية لشداد ستسعفه في التصدي للإنهيار الذي أصاب أوصال المنظومة الرياضية ...!
وهل المنظومة التي معه فيها من الانسجام ما فيها بحيث تجعلها على قلب مجلس واحد موحد ...!
وهل قانون الشباب والرياضة الجديد سيكون عبارة عن حبر على ورق ...!
هذا ما ستسفر عنه الأيام القادمة ...!
*الليل كلو قالوا "ابو هجمه" يدعوا علي فطومة
كل ما عينوا تدخل في النوم يصحى مهجوم
واسباب هذا الأرق كثيرة
منها خروج المدفور من بطولة الأبطال على يد الغربال بهدفين من نار
ومنها هدف ميدو الكعبي في تريعة البجا
ومنها تألق الغربال في كل مباريات الزعيم
*فطومة ناوليني الحبوب ...!
كل ما يدور ينوم يجيهوا ميدو في المنام ناطي المسكين يقوم مهجوم
يشرب كباية موية ويمسح عرقوا وينعل الشيطان ويستغفر الله
ويتمتم مرات بي كلام مفهوم علي فطومة ومرات يرمي اللوم
يتذكّر التقرير ويقول عوقتينا في الغربال
ومرات يصنقع ويقول أنا الغلطان البسمع كلام واحده زيّك
*فطومة ناوليني الحبوب ...!
البارح قالوا لما النوم شرد جافاهو شال التلفون ودق علي فطومة
وقالها باكر قبل ما تجي المكتب أغشي أي صيدلية جيبي لي معاكي كل انواع المهدئات
فطومة تسألوا سجمي مالك يا ابو هجمة
قالها والله ما قادر اهضم تقريرك القلتي فيهو الغربال مصاب اصابة مزمنة
هسه الله بيسألك الغربال دا مصاب وين ...!
فطومة تشعر بالحرج وتقولوا غلطة يا ابو هجمة وتاني ما بتتكرر
وما تحملني المسئولية انا براي
أنت ذاتك يا ابو هجمة فرطت في أخِ له من قبل يُقال له العقرب
كان في زول سألك
يقولها خلاص خلاص ما تنسي المهدءات
ولو لقيتي أي حبوب تنسيني جيبيها لي
تقولوا سجمي يا ابو هجمة انت جنيت
يقولها ما بجن مالي التش ذااااتو ما فرطنا فيهو
هسه شوفيهو يتشتش كيف في خلق الله
فرطنا في التش وفرطنا في الغربال
*فطومة ناوليني الحبوب ...!
دا كلو كوم يا فطومة والسماني كوم تاني
انتي عارفه الإتحاد الإفريقي إختاروا ضمن المرشحين لجائزة أفضل لاعبي إفريقيا
وأنا أسجل في ناس جابسون أب رُكبه
وفي ناس ابراهومة وبلا خجل اقول جبتوا حي يفرفر
عيني في السماني واسجل اب ستة في طرطشه أكتر من كدا ...!
أشطب الغربال واسجل شيبوب
شيبوب دا يا فطومة أنا ما دايرو
*فطومة ناوليني الحبوب ...!
وكمان انا الرواكيب الاتنين ديل قنعت منهم ...!
أكتبي فيهم تقارير طبية يا فطومة ريحيني منهم اصلك انتي متخصصه في التقارير المضروبة ...!
وشوف لي معاكي كيس خالد بخت دا خبروا شنو ...!
*فطومة ناوليني الحبوب ...!
وأعزمي لي حكام مبارياتنا الجاية وخاصة حكم مباراتنا مع المريخ
لي شنو يا ابو هجمة
داير اشربن شاي بالياسمين
قالتلوا وين مع شداد ما بينفع الشاي بالياسمين
الراجل دا قال حيحارب الفساد
طيب نسوي شنو نتخارج كيف من ناس التش وببو والعقرب والسماني والغربال
دا كلو كوم يا فطومة وناس محمد الرشيد والتكت كوم تاني في نص الميدان
الناس ديل بيهددوا أمني
*فطومة ناوليني الحبوب ...!
نحن رايك شنو يا فطومة ننسحب
الانسحاب يا ابو هجمة مع شداد يبقى إنتحار
خلاص اقولك شيء نوصي ترتارا وعمار يعطلوا التش
وحتى لو ديل عطلوا لينا التش البعطل الغربال وبيبو والسماني منو...!
فطومه تقولوا ديل لو كانوا بيعرفوا يعطلوا زول كانوا عطلوا محمد موسى بتاع الاهلي الخرطوم
الراجل فتشنا في تلاته دقايق ...!
*والله صدقتي يا فطومة كدي ناوليني الحبوب ...!
فطومة تقولوا مباراتنا مع المريخ لسه بدري عليها شويه يا ابو هجمة
مشكلتنا نسوي شنو في مباراة السبت مع ابراهومة قالوا ناويلنا
ابو هجمة يقول لي فطومة غايتو لو لعبوا معانا بالمستوى اللعبوا بيهو مع المريخ في الابيض يبقى الرماد كال حماد ...!
وحتى لو انسترنا يا فطومة في مباراتنا مع هلال التبلدي ناس الخرطوم البيسرنا معاهم شنو ...!
*أقولك شيء يا فطومة ناوليني الحبوب ...!
ولو إنسترنا مع التبلدي والخرطوم ننستر كيف مع المريخ
فطومة أغشي الصيدلية سريع ولقطي لي كل المهدئات جيبيها لي معاكي ...!

*آخر سطر .. أبو هجمة بصدد إفتتاح العديد من الصيدليات المتخصصة في المهدئات ...!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
د. بابكر مهدي الشريف
مجلس الشجعان يواصل الإتقان

× واصل مجلس الشجعان الأحمر إتقان العمل الإداري كأحسن ما يكون وينبغي.
× مخرجات اجتماع مجلس الشجعان الأخير يوضح مع سابقاته، أن الفنية الذين تصدوا لتحمل الأمانة العظيمة التي خافها الجميع بلا استثناء، ولكنهم فاجئوا الكافة بذلك التقدم والبروز الصريح لتولي المهمة، لم يخيبوا ظن الذين ساندوهم ووقفوا بجانبهم.
× أنا شخصيا معجب بهولاء الرجال الذين كسروا بل دهسوا كل النظريات التي أثبتت أنه لا قدرة لمخلوق مجرد من دعم وافر من جهة قادرة ونافذة على إدارة النادي الأحمر الفخيم.
× وما يعجبني في هولاء الرجال الشجعان ثباتهم وثقتهم الوافرة في أنفسهم، ولأجل ذلك نجدهم لا يتسرعون في عملهم ولا يريدون كذلك الانفراد بالعمل بمعزل عن الآخرين، والأجمل من كل ذلك أنهم لم يرغبوا قط في مسح عمل سابقيهم بل أمنوا على كثير مما وجدوه قائما.
× أمس الأول جلس القوم لتحديد بعض المهام، فأمنوا على استمرار مجلس الشورى برئاسة الزعيم الفخيم الحاج محمد الياس محجوب، وأعطوه كامل الحرية في اختيار من يراه مناسبا للعمل الشوري.
× هذا التصرف يشير بجلاء إلى أن هولاء الرجال لا يخشون شيئا وليس لهم جندا شاذا، وليس لهم كذلك نية بايتة مقصية لأي كائن من كان أبدا أبدا.
× كما امن الاجتماع على فكرة مجلس الشرف المريخي والذي كانت لجنة التسيير قد قطعت فيه باعا طويلا، ولكنه لم يكتمل كما أنه تبعته بعض النواقص والهنات، التي تحتاج إلى تلافيها وتخطيها من المجلس الجديد بكل تأكيد.
× الرأي عندي هو أن يستفيد المجلس من الأخوين د. مزمل أبو القاسم والأستاذ عصام الحاج عضوي لجنة التسيير السابقة وعرابي هذا المجلس الشرفي حتى تكتمل الفكرة بإذن الله تعالى.
× ولا بد لنا أن نشيد باهتمام المجلس الشجاع بملف التسجيلات من وقت كاف، وفي هذا الملف أريد أن ألفت انتباه المجلس لأمر مهم.
× أولا على المجلس أن يقوم أولا بتحديد اللاعبين الذين يجب مغادرتهم الكشف الأحمر على جناح السرعة.
× ولابد أن يكون الأجانب على رأس المغادرين لأمرين مهمين هما، أولا مستوياتهم جميعا لا ترقى للأجانب بل الوطنيين يتفوقون عليهم.
× الأمر الثاني تكلفتهم الباهظة والمرهقة للنادي بلا جهد أو مردود، فذهابهم فيه خير كثير للنادي.
× كلاتشي ، باسكال، جمال سالم، كونلي، الاستغناء عنهم أمر مهم وملح ومن ثم البحث عن أجانب يضيفون للفرقة الحمراء الحالية فنيا وسلوكا.
× ومن ثم يلتفت المجلس للوطنين الذين ظلوا يتفرجون مثلنا على زملائهم، بلا فائدة غير الصرف المالي المرهق.
× ومع كل هذا ننوه إلى أن الأحمر لا يحتاج إلى لاعبين كثر في هذه الفترة، والحاجة واضحة و بائنة لكل ذي بصر وبصيرة.
× طرف يمين ، لاعبي قلب دفاع، لاعب محور يداور الموجودين، وطرف شمال يداور الشفت.
× يعني المريخ يحتاج حقيقة فقط لخمسة لاعبين من الأجانب والوطنين، وأي زيادة تصبح تلاعب سماسرة و هيصة إعلام.
× و نشيد بشدة بخطوة المجلس وهو يقرر عقد اجتماعه القادم بدار النادي بأم درمان.
× أكثر ما كنت انتقد عليه كل مجالس والي الجمال هو، تلك البدعة الضلالة التي حرمت انعقاد اجتماعات المجلس بالنادي الأمر الذي جعل قادة النادي بعيدين جدا عن الديار الحمراء.
× نتمنى بعد ذلك أن يتحول المكتب التنفيذي للنادي بعد أن يهيأ له مكان يليق به وبزواره.
× وجود المكتب التنفيذي بالنادي الأحمر، يعيد الحياة للنادي ويكفي المجلس مشقة الإنفاق المالي على المبنى المستأجر في قلب الخرطوم.
ذهبيــــــــــات
× نؤيد بشدة تعيين كابتن منتصر الزاكي زيكو في وظيفة المدير التنفيذي.
× هذه الوظيفة تليق بالكابتن وهو كذلك يستحق ذلك لأنه تنازل عن خوض الانتخابات حتى يتيح الفرصة لغيره.
× زيكو رمز مريخي نتمنى له النجاح، ونطالبه بأن يتحقق كثيرا قبل أن يقول كلمة، حتى لا تغيظ بعض من عشقوا فنه، وتقدح في ولائه الخالص للنادي، وتسوقه لولاء والتمحور للأشخاص.
× سعدنا بأن يكون لاعبين من لاعبي السودان ضمن أفضل ثلاثين لاعبا تم ترشيحهم على المستوى الأفريقي.
× ترشيح الصاوي نراه منطقيا، ولكن الشغيل لا اعتقد أنه مؤهلا لهذا الترشيح.
× اعتقد أن مهند الطاهر هو الأحق بهذا الموقع وليس الشغيل.
× مخرجات الاجتماع الأول لمجلس الاتحاد العام برئاسة شداد أتت مناسبة وموضعية.
× نحن نثق في شداد ولا نخشى بعد ذلك مكر أي ماكر أو ثعلب متلاعب.
× تعجب الأخ والصديق مأمون أبو شيبة من معلومة غدر الكاردينال برأي ناديه ووقوفه مع مجلس معتصم ضد شداد.
× كنا نعلم أن الكاردينال وكل أهل الهلال لن يقبلوا بشداد لأنهم لا يعرفون الانضباط الإداري في كل عهودهم.
× الكاردينال يعتبر أكثر رؤساء الهلال حبا للفوضى و الجوطة.
× في كل دورات شداد ظل نادي الهلال يقف ضده، ويجد الدعم دائما من المريخ.
× واجه شداد كل أنواع التعارض والنقد أيام الطيب عبد الله.
× وتواصل العداء في عهد طه علي البشير وصلاح إدريس وحتى الكاردينال الآن.
× الانتخابات التي شهدت سقوط شداد في العام 2011م، وقف الهلال ضد شداد مساندا لمعتصم.
× فيما وقف المريخ معه وكان ممثل المريخ في تلك الجمعية هو نائب رئيس المريخ الحالي الأستاذ محمد جعفر قريش.
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، الهلال لم يسند شداد في يوم من الأيام من لدن البابا وحتى الكاردينال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليك واضح 
 محمدالطيب كبور
 بكري المدينة الذهب الذي لايصدأ


  بكري المدينة مهاجم من طينة الكبار حجز مكانته بمستواه الرفيع والمتطور  واصبح يمثل هاجس لاعتي الدفاعات سواء محليا او خارجيا بانطلاقاته السريعة  التي ترهق كل من يكلف بمراقبته ومشاركته تعني مزيد من الاعباء علي مدافعي  الخصم فهو صاحب حلول عديدة يجيد المحاوره كما يجيد احراز الاهداف بالراس  والقدم وايضل يجيد صناعة الاهداف لزملاءه وهذه الصفات جعلته من مهاجمي الصف  الاول في دورينا الممتاز وحتي علي نطاق القارة السمراء وضع العقرب بصمته  بشعار المريخ من خلال كل المنافسات التي خاضها مدافعا عن الوان الزعيم  الاحمر الباهي والاصفر الزاهي  واحتفاليته الشهيرة وجدت حظها من التداول  علي نطاق خارجي واسع لتفردها حتي انها اصبحت ماركة مسجله باسمه لانها لا  تشبه اي من الحركات الاحتفالية التي يستخدمها غيره من اللاعبين علي مستوي  العالم ..
 ومن خلال مشواره  الرائع مع الفرقة الحمراء ظل بكري المدينة يقدم الافضل دائما وتمكن من  احراز العديد من الاهداف الحاسمة التي جعلت الزعيم يترقي في البطولات  الافريقية وايضا علي صعيد البطولة المحلية اسهامات العقرب الكبيرة جعلته  معشوق جماهير المريخ التي ظلت تهتف له باسمه كثيرا وتتفاعل مع شقلبة العقرب  الاحتفالية عند احراز الاهداف ويمتاز بكري المدينة بتعاونه الكبير مع  زملاءه فهو اصبح من الممولين باجادته لصناعة الاهداف واول امس امام تريعة  البجا اجاد هذا الدور تماما وبرزت عبقريته وخبرته وتمرسه في اهدائه  للتمريرة السحرية التي افتتح بها محمد عبدالرحمن النتيجة ومن ثم اهدي التاج  ابراهيم تمريرة الهدف الرابع ولم يكتفي بذالك وصنع العديد من السوانح التي  ضاعت بعوامل مختلفة ولم يكن انانيا نهائيا وسعي في تتويج الغربال بلقب  الهداف من خلال جودة الصناعة التي تكفل بها ..
 مجهود كبير ظل يبذله  بكري المدينة وهو في المقدمة الهجومية الحمراء بتعاونه الكبير مع زملاءه  مما حقق الجماعية للفرقة الحمراء التي تشهد تالق كبير علي مستوي جميع  العناصر بتقديم افضل العروض بفضل الانسجام والتفاهم الذي اعطي الفريق شخصية  قوية لتمتع الجميع بروح الفريق الواحد ..
 اكثر وضوحا 
 **  بكري المدينة قيمة فنية كبيرة جدا وخبرة مهولة في المقدمة الحمراء فهو  كالذهب الذي لايصدأ ومازلنا ننتظر منه المزيد في قادم الاستحقاقات ..
   ** وجود بكري المدينة في الملعب يعني المزيد من الضغوط علي الخصم ويكفي  مشاركته في قمة دعم الطلاب وهو مصاب وغير جاهز تماما ومع هذا كان احد ركائز  النصر الاحمر الذي تحقق في تلك المواجهة ..
 ** كرة القدم لعبة  جماعية المهم فيها تحقيق الانتصار وتأدية كل لاعب لدوره تعبد الطريق لتحقيق  الفوز في المباراة وبكري المدينة لاعب يجيد تنفيذ المهام الموكله له ..
  ** مجهود كبير بذله بكري المدينة في اخر مباريات الزعيم امام تريعة البجا  اسهم به في تحقيق النصر الكبير الذي تحقق والذي كفل للمريخ صدارة الترتيب  بارتياح ..
 ** مجرد سؤال 
 هل يمكن ان يصدأ الذهب ؟؟




*

----------


## elsmani ali

*التش والعون الغذائي
+=-
في السلكبابكر سلك* بعد رفع الحظر واستشراق عهد جديد
* لابد لليل ان ينجلي
* ولابد لعنكبوت البطون ان يرحل
* ولابد من ظهور رفع الحظر في صينية غدانا
* وفي صحن عشانا
* وفي ساندوتشاتنا البين الوجبات
* ولابد للشحم ان يظهر علي قفانا
* سنعود سلة غذاء للعالم واقعا لاشعار
* والزاد كان ماكفي اهل البيت يحرم علي الجيران
* البيض من اهم العناصر الغذائية
* للكبير وللصغير
* وطار راح الطبق وصل ستين الف جنيه
* اليومين دي فيهو نزول (عقبال الدولار )
* لكن لو دايرين نوفر دستة جني جداد لكل مواطن يوميا
* علينا بالاهتمام بتطوير وزيادة انتاج الجني جداد
* و عشان نعمل كده يجب ان تستفيد الدولة من امكانيات التش في هذا النوع من الانتاج
* الدولة لو وفرت الجو المناسب للتش
* صدقوني طبق البيض حايبقي بجنيه
* التش ده عون غذائي عديل كده
* ايها الناس
* نعيش بفضل الله احلي ايام فريق الكرة
* وشهر العسل هذا يجب ان نعمل لاجل استدامته لتصبح ايامنا كلها عسل وماننوم في العسل لنفيق علي لمة النمل الكملت العسل وشبكتنا قريص
* بالذات النمل اب ريش
* ده حاقد شديد
* عشان كده نحتاج لاعداد فني جيد وبدني متطور و نفسي علمي جدا
* كي تكتمل الصورة لابد من الجد والاجتهاد اكثر
* لم رجلينك التش في المنطقه
* الحكم زاتو قالوا لم رجلينو
* المهم
* طموحنا محطته الاخيرة ليست فريق كرة القدم طبعا
* نريد في هذه المرحلة ان نصل بفرق مناشطنا لمستويات تليق بالمريخ وحيد البلد
* ولن يتأتي لنا ذلك الا بوقفة شعب المريخ القوية
* بالذات شفوت القروبات
* ونريد في هذه المرحلة ان نطور نادينا للدرجة التي تليق بمكانة المريخ وشعبه
* مكتبه وصالة للنت وتفعيل لقدرات الاعضاء ومقدراتهم في تقديم الخدمات الطبية والصيدلانية والقانونيه والهندسية والعلمية والعمليه للمجتمع عامه ولشعب المريخ بصورة خاصة
* نريد ان نفعل كثير من قدرات الامة لصالح الكيان
* وستبهركم جمعية الحدادين والنجارين المريخاب
* نريد لاستادنا ضبطا وربطا يمضي بالمشاهد السالبه من غسيل ركشات في شرقه وسوء حال جنوب المسجد واباحية للمارة ماخذين منه معبرا
* لابد من ضبط المساحه بين السور والاستاد ووضع بوابات لها تمنع الكثير من مظاهر الهمجية والفوضي
* نريد لواجهة نادينا ان يختفي عن مشهدها ذلك الخور القبيح الذي وصل عمره سنينا عددا
* لنا الكثير من الطموحات
* لا يقوم بها الا شعب المريخ
* ايها الناس
* تحدثت للاخ شمس الدين عضو المجلس فيما يخص مشكلة بائعات الشاي
* حقيقة اقنعني الرجل بحسن النية ونبل المقصد
* بل بالوقوف الي صفهن ولكن بنظام وتنظيم ومواعيد
* وخصص لهن المكان المناسب حفاظا علي معاني كبيرة وساميه
* فقط نرجوا المساعده علي التطور وابراز الوجه المشرق
* واعجبني في حديث شمس ضبط المقصورة والزام الذين اعتادوا الجلوس عليها ملح بسداد التذكرة دعما للمريخ او افساح الكرسي لمن يسدد قيمته
* كثير من المظاهر السالبه يحتاج لتغيير
* ويسهل التغيير وسط المجتمعات الراقية بكل سهوله
* والمريخ مجتمع راقي
* ايها الناس
* امس مشيت سوق البصل
* قالوا لي الربع بي اربعين
* قلت ليهم ليه ? امريكا قالت بعد رفع الحصار الحاجات رخست
* واحد قال لي امريكا زارعه بصل هنا ?
* نطة واحد تاني قال لي امريكا البتتفاصح دي دولارا الليله بي كم ?
* شلت ملوة بي عشرة و مشيت
* ايها الناس
* ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
* اها
* نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
* شفت يا والينا
* قصة البصل الفوق دي والاتقال لينا ???
احترنا يا والينا
سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف والكلب قال اذا ده سعر البصل بعد رفع الحظر الحصل امريكا حقو تلم جدادها
والي لقاء
سلك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق
ناصر بابكر
المباريات الودية والفترة الماراثونية

* يؤدي المريخ مساء اليوم بملعبه تجربة ودية أمام القوز وذلك في إطار تحضيرات الأحمر لبقية الاستحقاقات التي تنتظره فيما تبقي من الموسم وعلى رأسها موقعتي نيالا أمام حي الوادي والمريخ على التوالي.
* خطوة أداء مباريات ودية لتجهيز العناصر التي لا تحظي بفرصة اللعب في التوليفة الأساسية مهمة للغاية ومطلوبة بشدة ويمكن القول أنها أتت متأخرة لكن أن تأتي متأخراً خير من أن لا تأتي.
* فالمريخ وطوال النصف الثاني من الموسم ظل يعتمد على توليفة ثابتة لا تتغير إلا إضطراريا بعامل إصابة أو إيقاف وهو أمر لا غبار عليه في ظل وضعية المنافسة التي تفرض على الأحمر تحقيق انتصارات متتالية وتحقيق تلك الانتصارات كان يتطلب الاعتماد على أكثر العناصر جاهزية وعلى توليفة ثابتة ليحدث التجانس والإنسجام وما يؤكد أن محمد موسي فعل الصواب في النهج الذي أعتمد عليه في النصف الثاني من الموسم التطور المحلوظ والواضح لأداء الفريق والنتائج الجيدة والتي تحسنت أكثر في الجولات الست الأخيرة بعد أن وصل المريخ لقمة الإنسجام والتجانس.
* لكن جودة النتائج وروعة العروض لا يمكن أن تقود لإغفال نقطة مهمة وهي أن مجموعة ليست قليلة من العناصر باتت بعيدة للغاية عن الجاهزية والمؤكد أن الفارق بينها وبين العناصر الأساسية كبير وهو وضع يمكن أن يهدد الفريق بالخطر فيما تبقي من الموسم.
* فعلى صعيد الخط الخلفي .. لعب المريخ جل مبارياته بالرباعي (التاج ونمر وباسكال وبيبو) وهو ما أنعكس إيجابا على أداء الخط الخلفي، لكن المشكلة التي يمكن ان تواجه الفريق هي حدوث غيابات اضطرارية، فإن كان رمضان هو الخيار المتاح والجاهز لتعويض التاج في الجهة اليمني، فإن الخيار نفسه لا من ناحية الجودة ولا من ناحية الجاهزية لا يبدو متاحاً على صعيد مركز الظهير الأيسر.. وفيما يتعلق بوسط الدفاع يمكن أن يكون أمير خياراً حاضراً حال غياب نمر أو باسكال لكن المشكلة ستكون في مركز المحور الثابت في ظل غياب حمو وعدم جاهزية علاء.. أما على صعيد المقدمة فلا يبدو الوضع مقلقاً بدرجة كبيرة رغم الاعتماد كلياً على الثنائي محمد عبد الرحمن وبكري في ظل ابتعاد كل البدلاء عن الجاهزية على غرار كلتشي وصالح العجب والعائد من الإصابة النعسان لكن الطاقم الفني يتغلب على هذه النقطة عبر تحويل الطريقة في بعض الاوقات لـ(4-2-3-1) بالإستفادة من وجود عناصر عديدة تلعب على الأجنحة.
* تأكيد مجلس إدارة الإتحاد العام على إنهاء الموسم بتاريخ (30 نوفمبر) يضاعف من أهمية خطوة أداء مباريات ودية لتجهيز العناصر التي لا تحظي بفرصة المشاركة في الفترة الفائتة إلى جانب تجهيز العائدين من الإصابات .. فالمريخ وأعتباراً من مواجهة حي الوادي نيالا الإثنين القادم (6 نوفمبر) وحتى آخر مباراة في الموسم يوم (30 نوفمبر) سيخوض ثمان مباريات بواقع ست في الممتاز واثنتين (حال تأهله للنهائي) في كأس السودان وذلك في ظرف (24 يوماً).
* خوض ثمان مباريات في تلك الفترة الزمنية يعني أن الفريق سيلعب بواقع (مباراة كل ثلاثة أيام) وجميعها مباريات لا تحتمل التفريط لأنها مرحلة الحصاد في الموسم، وتلك الوضعية تفرض تجهيز أكبر مجموعة من اللاعبين ليكون الفريق جاهزاً لمواجهة أي طارئ خصوصا وأن خوض عدد كبير من المباريات في وقت ضيق يؤدي لإصابات وإيقافات وبالتالي من المهم والمهم جداً وجود البديل الجاهز في كل المراكز، كما أن البرنامج أعلاه يمكن أن يؤدي لإصابة اللاعبين بالإرهاق وبالتالي تبقي المداورة في باقي الجولات خياراً لا مناص منه مهما كانت درجة قناعة الطاقم الفني بالتوليفة الثابتة مع ضرورة الإهتمام بشدة بالجانب الغذائي في الفترة المتبقية من الموسم لزيادة قدرة اللاعبين على التحمل.
* عناصر مثل النعسان الذي أنتظم منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة في التدريبات الجماعية إلى جانب السماني الذي تماثل للشفاء ويتأهب للعودة للتدريبات وحمو الذي يخضع لبرنامج تأهيل وإقترب من العودة إلى جانب بقية العناصر مثل راجي وعلاء الدين وضفر وكلتشي وعلى جعفر وصالح العجب كلها أسماء يمكن أن يحتاجها المريخ في بعض المباريات المتبقية من الموسم ومن الضروري تجهيزهم عبر المواجهات الودية التي تسهم أيضا في زيادة جاهزية أسماء مثل جمال سالم الذي غاب لفترة ليست قصيرة عن التوليفة الأساسية ومامادو وعاطف خالد اللذان يشاركان في الحصة الثانية مع الإشارة لضرورة رفع المخزون البدني لمامادو تحديداً لأنه يمكن أن يغطي أي نقص في مركز الظهير الأيسر حال حدوث أي طارئ لبيبو بعد أن قدم الإيفواري نفسه بصورة جيدة في هذا المركز أمام الترجي التونسي في البطولة العربية مع التأمين على أن اللاعب يجد راحته الكاملة ويقدم أفضل ما عنده عندما يلعب كجناح هجومي.
* وعلى الرغم من صعوبة الفترة المتبقية من الموسم جراء ضغط المباريات، إلا ان وضع المريخ في هذه الناحية يبدو أفضل من غريمه لثلاثة أسباب الأول أن معدل أعمار التوليفة الأساسية للمريخ منخفض وبالتالي القدرة على تحمل الضغط البدني لدي عناصر الأحمر اكبر من نظرائهم في الهلال، والثاني أن أسلوب لعب المريخ الذي يسيطر على الكرة بنسبة تتجاوز (70%) في كل مبارياته يجعل نسبة تعرض لاعبيه للإرهاق بسيطة مقارنة بما يحدث للهلال الذي لا يستطيع نقل ثلاث تمريرات متتالية ويلعب كرة قدم عشوائية متعبة وتستهلك جهد كبير من لاعبيه، أما الثالث فيتعلق بالزاد البشري المتوفر لكل فريق حيث يملك المريخ عناصر مميزة كبدلاء لا يحتاج سوي لتجهيزهم عبر التجارب الودية في وقت يعاني فيه الهلال من فقر عناصر حتى على مستوي توليفته الأساسية ناهيك من البدلاء.
*

----------

